# ملف كامل :عن النيروز مع اروع التراتيل عن عيد النيروز فيديو asmicheal



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*ملف كامل :عن النيروز مع اروع التراتيل عن عيد النيروز فيديو asmicheal*










الأصل التاريخي لعيد النيروز



النيروز وعيد رأس السنة المصرية هو أول يوم في السنة الزراعية الجديدة...وقد أتت لفظة نيروز من الكلمة القبطية (ني - يارؤو) = الأنهار، وذلك لأن ذاك الوقت من العام هو ميعاد أكتمال موسم فيضان النيل سبب الحياة في مصر.. ولما دخل اليونانيين مصر أضافوا حرف السي للأعراب كعادتهم (مثل أنطوني وأنطونيوس ) فأصبحت نيروس فظنها العرب نيروز الفارسية..

ولأرتباط النيروز بالنيل أبدلوا الراء بالام فصارت نيلوس ومنها أشتق العرب لفظة النيل العربية..

أما عن النيروز الفارسية فتعني اليوم الجديد (ني = جديد , روز= يوم ) وهو عيد الربيع عند الفرس ومنه جاء الخلط من العرب.


يقول الأنبا لوكاس المتنيح أسقف منفلوط: أن النيروز أختصار (نيارو أزمورووؤو) وهو قرار شعري أيتها لي للخالق لمباركة الأنهار..

(لاحظ كلمة أزمو التي نستخدمها في التسابيح القبطية مثل الهوس الثالث وتعني سبحوا وباركوا). وعوضا عن كتابة القرار كامل بنصه أختصروا إلي كلمة واحدة (مثل صلعم في العربية) توضع فوقها خط لتوحي للقاريء بتكميل الجملة (مثل كلمة أبشويس القبطية) وأصبحت نياروس ومعناه الكامل عيد مباركة ألأنهار..

أما توت أول شهور السنة القبطية فمشتق من الأله تحوت أله المعرفة وهوحكيم مصري عاش أيام الفرعون مينا الأول وهو مخترع الكتابة ومقسم الزمن.. وقد أختار بداية السنة المصرية مع موسم الفيضان لأنه وجد نجمة الشعري اليمينية تبرق في السماء بوضوح في هذا الوقت من العام.. مما يعني أن السنة القبطية، سنة نجمية وليس شمسية مما يجعلها أكثر دقة من الشمسية التي أحتاجت للتعديل الغرغوري وبالتالي لم تتأثر بهذا التعديل وذلك لأن الشمس تكبر الارض بمليون وثلث مليون مرة والشعري اليمينية تكبر الشمس بـ200مرة، مما يعني أنها أكبر من الأرض بـ260 مليون مرة مما يحعل السنة النجمية أدق عند المقارنة بالشمسية.. 

ومع عصر دقلديانوس أحتفظ المصريين بمواقيت وشهور سنينهم التي يعتمد الفلاح عليها في الزراعة مع تغيير عداد السنين وتصفيره لجعله السنة الأولي لحكم دقلديانوس =282 ميلادية = 1 قبطية = 4525 توتية (فرعونية)، ومن هنا أرتبط النيروز بعيد الشهداء.. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). حيث كان في تلك الأيام البعيدة يخرج المسيحيين في هذا التوقيت إلي الأماكن التي دفنوا فيها أجساد الشهداء مخبئة ليذكروهم. وقد أحتفظ الأقباط بهذه العادة حتى أيامنا فيما يسمونه بالطلعة.. أن عيد النيروز هو أقدم عيد لأقدم أمة..

حارب فيه شهدائنا الظلم وضحوا بنفوسهم لأجل من أحبهم ولكن ياتري ما هم فاعلين في زمن حول الشيطان حربه ألي حرب داخلية دفاعا عن القيم الروحية بين الإنسان ونفسه وحرب خارجية أشد هوادة متمثلة في المعاناة التي يعيشها المواطن المصري وأهمها أن يشعر أنه غريبا في وطنه..

عن كتاب: عيد النيروز أقدم عيد لأقدم أمة: للأغنسطس نبيل فاروق - مراجعة وتقديم الأنبا متاؤس

http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...-Nairuz_03-Historical-origin-of-Nayrouz_.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الإستشهاد في المسيحية






المسيحية هي المحبة الباذلة، والصليب هو علامة المسيحية، وفي شخص السيد المسيح التقي الحب بالألم، وتغير مفهوم الألم واصبح شركة حب مع الرب المتألم، وأرتفع إلي مستوي الهبة الروحية، والموت أصبح كأسا لذيذا يرتشفها المؤمن سعيدا راضيا بل يسعى إليها عن حب ويتعجلها، وليس في هذا عجب فقد تحول الموت من شئ مرعب إلي جسر ذهبي ومعبر يعبر بنا من حياة قصيرة وغربة مؤقتة وثوبا باليا إلي سعادة أبدية دائمة وثوبا لا يفني ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل.

وأرتبط الاضطهاد بالمسيحية وهو يسير معها جنبا إلي جنب، وأحيانا يصل إلي النهاية وهو ما نقول عنه الاستشهاد، وأول اضطهاد تعرضت له المسيحية كان من اليهودية إذ ولدت المسيحية في وسط المجتمع اليهودي، ورفض اليهود السيد المسيح وصلبوه، واضطهدوا أتباعه بالقتل والتعذيب أو بالوشاية وإثارة الجماهير أو بالمقاومة الفكرية..

بعدها دخلت المسيحية الناشئة في صراع طويل مع الوثنية متمثلة في الإمبراطورية الرومانية بما لها من سلطة الدولة وقوة السلاح وقد وصل هذا الصراع إلي حد الإبادة أي الاستشهاد، وكان الصراع غير متكافئا إذ لم يكن للإيمان الجديد ما يسنده من قوة زمنية أو سلاح اللهم إلا ترس الإيمان ودرع البر وخوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 6)، وأستمر الصراع حتى أوائل القرن الرابع حين قبلت الإمبراطورية الرومانية الإيمان بالمسيح وسقطت الوثنية.

لقد بدأ اضطهاد المسيحية في روما علي يد نيرون في القرن الأول المسيحي وانتهي علي بعد ميل واحد من روما علي يد قسطنطين في القرن الرابع وكان القصد منه إبادة المسيحية ولكن علي العكس كان سببا في تنقيتها وإظهار فضائلها وبطولات شهدائها الأمر الذي أدي انتشارها ودخول الوثنيين في الإيمان المسيحي، وكما عبر عن ذلك العلامة ترتليانوس "دماء الشهداء بذار الكنيسة".

St-Takla.org Divider
لماذا اضطهدت الدولة الرومانية المسيحية ؟


· جاء الإيمان بالمسيح يحمل مفاهيم جديدة غير التي كان يألفها الناس في القديم:

في الوثنية كانت العبادة عبارة عن ترديد لصيغة عزيمة سحرية وبعض التعاويذ وتقديم المأكل والمشرب للآلهة والتعاليم غامضة والشعائر والصلوات سرا، عكس ما وجد الناس في المسيحية تعليما مفهوما وموضوع عظيم للإيمان وديانة تستقر في داخل الإنسان وفكره وروحه والعبادة فيها ترجمة عملية للإيمان وحل الحب محل الخوف.



ولم يعد هناك غرباء أو أجانب بالنسبة لإله المسيحيين، ولم يعد الأجنبي يدنس الهيكل أو القربان لمجرد حضوره، ولم يعد الكهنوت وراثيا لأن الديانة ليست ملكا موروثا بل علي العكس أصبح هناك تعليم ديني مفتوح يعرض علي الجميع وكانت المسيحية تبحث عن أقل الناس اعتبارا لتضمهم.

ولم تعلم المسيحية أتباعها بغض الأعداء أو الأجنبي بل علي العكس التعاطف والمودة.

St-Takla.org Divider
· جاءت المسيحية كديانة عالمية:

كل العبادات الوثنية كانت محلية، ولكل إقليم معبود خاص به وحتى اليهودية كانت ديانة مغلقة تخص شعب واحد ولكن المسيحية ظهرت للعالم أجمع حسب قول السيد المسيح " اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها (إنجيل مرقس 16: 15).

St-Takla.org Divider
· ونادت المسيحية أنها الديانة الوحيدة الحق:

وانجذب إلي الإيمان بها من كل جنس وشعب وطبقة وسن من اليونان والرومان أكثر من الذين جذبتهم اليهودية، ورفضت أن تتحالف مع الوثنية.

St-Takla.org Divider
· وعلمت بفصل الدين عن الدولة:

في القديم كان الدين والدولة شيئا واحدا، وكل الشعب يعبد إلهه وكان كل إله يحكم شعبه، وكانت الدولة تتدخل في نطاق الضمير وتعاقب من يخرج الشعائر والعبادة وأما المسيحية فقد جاءت تفصل الدين عن الدولة حسب قول السيد المسيح " أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله " (إنجيل متى 22: 21).

St-Takla.org Divider
· الحماس الشديد للروحانية بدلا من النشاط الاجتماعي:

رفض المسيحيون الاشتراك في الاحتفالات الوثنية والعبادة العامة وكان هذا يعبر عن عدم تحمسهم للسياسة والعزوف عن الشئون المدنية والزمنية بالمقارنة بالأمور الروحية والأبدية والتصاقهم الشديد ببعض في اجتماعات مغلقة كل هذا أثار حولهم الشبهات وعداوة الحاكم والشعب.

وفي الواقع أنه في ظل المسيحية تغيرت احساسات الناس وأخلاقياتهم ولم يعد الواجب الاسمي أن يعطي الإنسان وقته وحياته وقواه للدولة في السياسة والحرب فلقد شعر الإنسان أن عليه التزامات أخري من نحو خلاص نفسه ومن نحو الله.

St-Takla.org Divider
حلقات الاضطهاد العشر

منذ القرن الخامس الميلادي تعود المؤرخون علي تقدير الاضطهادات التي خاضتها الدولة الرومانية ضد الكنيسة المسيحية بعشرة اضطهادات كبيرة تحت حكم عشرة أباطرة هم علي الترتيب:

نيرون – دومتيانوس – تراجان – مرقس أوريليوس – سبتيموس ساويرس – مكسيمينوس – ديسيوس – فالريان – أوريليان – دقلديانوس.

ولكن هذا التقسيم عرفي اصطلح عليه ولا يعني أن الاضطهادات حدثت عشر مرات فقط، لأن أكثر الفترات هدوءا كانت فيها شهداء.

ولقد حاول البعض أن يربط بين الضربات العشر في مصر وهذه الاضطهادات باعتبارها رمزا لها، كذلك يربطون بين العشرة قرون التي للوحش الوارد ذكرها في سفر الرؤيا الذي صنع حربا مع الخروف علي أهنا هذه الحلقات العشر من الاضطهاد.

St-Takla.org Divider
نيرون وحريق روما

· كان الاضطهاد الذي أثاره نيرون هو أول الاضطهادات التي كرستها الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وأرتبط باستشهاد عمودين عظيمين في الكنيسة هما الرسولان بطرس و بولس، وقد ابتدأ في السنة العاشرة من حكم هذا الطاغية بأمره وتحريضه عام 64م حين أتهم نيرون المسيحيون الأبرياء بحرق روما وكانت كارثة مدمرة لم ينجو من هذا الحريق سوي أربعة أقسام من الأربعة عشر قسما التي كانت تنقسم إليها المدينة العظيمة والتهمت السنة النار أعرق الآثار والمباني ولم ينجو منها الناس والبهائم.

· وتحولت المدينة العظيمة إلي جبانة تضم مليون من النائحين علي خسارات لا تعوض، وحتى يبعد الشبهة عن نفسه الصق نيرون التهمة بالمسيحيين المنبوذين، وسرعان ما بدء في سفك الدماء وأستخدم أبشع الوسائل في سبيل ذلك، صلب البعض إمعانا في السخرية بالعقوبة التي تحملها السيد المسيح، وألقي البعض للحيوانات المفترسة في مسارح الألعاب الرياضية، وبلغت المأساة قمتها عندما أشعل النار في المسيحيين بعد دهنهم بالقار وسمرهم في أعمدة الصنوبر يضيئون كالمشاعل لتسلية الجماهير في الحدائق الإمبراطورية بينما نيرون في عربته الخاصة يلهو.

St-Takla.org Divider
اضطهاد دقلديانوس وأعوانه

· كل الاضطهادات التي شنتها الدولة الرومانية علي المسيحيين ابتداء من نيرون تتضاءل أمام شد وعنف ووحشية الاضطهادات التي بدأها دقلديانوس وأكملها أعوانه، ولهذا السبب اتخذت الكنيسة القبطية بداية حكمه وهي سنة 284م بداية لتقويمها المعروف بأسم تاريخ الشهداء.

· في عام 303م أصدر منشورا بهدم الكنائس وحرق الكتب المقدسة وطرد كل أصحاب المناصب العالية وحرمانهم من حقوقهم المدنية وحرمان العبيد إذا أصروا علي الاعتراف بالمسيحية، وإذ علق المنشور علي حائط القصر لم يخل المجال من شاب مسيحي شجاع غيور مزق المنشور مظهرا استياءه وسرعان ما سرت موجة الاضطهاد في ربوع الإمبراطورية.

· وإزداد الاضطهاد عنفا ووحشية بسبب اندلاع الحريق مرتين في قصر الامبراطور في خلال أسبوع ربما أفتعل الحريق أحد معاونيه لكي يثيره ضد المسيحيين.

· أصدر في مارس عام 303م منشورين متلاحقين بسجن رؤساء الكنائس وتعذيبهم بقصد إجبارهم علي ترك الإيمان.

· وفي 30 ابريل من نفس العام أصدر مكسيميانوس هرموليوس منشورا وهو أسوأها ويقضي بإرغام جميع المسيحيين في المدن و القري في أنحاء الإمبراطورية بالتبخير والتضحية للآلهة.

· وأخيرا وفي محاولة يائسة لمحو المسيحية وبعث الوثنية أصدر مكسيميانوس دازا منشورا في خريف عام 308 يقضي بسرعة إعادة بناء مذابح الأوثان وأن يقدم الجميع الرجال والنساء والأطفال الذبائح مع الالتزام بتذوق التقدمات وأن يقف الحراس أمام الحمامات ليدنسوا بالذبائح كل من يدخل للاغتسال، وقد استمر العمل بهذا لمدة سنتين حتى أنه لم يكن أمام المسيحيين في ذلك الوقت إلا أن يموتوا شهداء أو يموتوا جوعا أو يجحدوا الإيمان

وفي سنة 311م أمر مكسيميانوس دازا بإقامة الهياكل في كل مدينة وعين كهنة للأصنام ومنحهم الامتيازات.

St-Takla.org Divider
قسطنطين ومراسم التسامح الديني

· تعتبر اضطهادات دقلديانوس وأعوانه آخر مقاومة يائسة للوثنية الرومانية ضد المسيحية، وعلي الجانب الآخر تجلت بطولات المسيحيين وثباتهم أمام وحشية الوثنية وشراستها حتى بدت الوثنية في حالة إعياء.

أعتزل دقلديانوس الحكم في عام 305م بعد أن انتهي إلي نهاية سيئة.

· تربي قسطنطين في بلاط دقلديانوس وهرب إلي بريطانيا وهناك نودي به إمبراطورا علي غاليا وأسبانيا وبريطانيا في عام 306م خلفا لوالده. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). عبر جبال الألب وانتصر علي منافسه مكسنتيوس بن مكسيميانوس شريك دقلديانوس في حكم الغرب عند قنطرة ملفيا علي بعد ميل واحد من روما، وباد هذا الطاغية هو وجيشه في مياه نهر التيبر في أكتوبر عام 312م.

· وفي مارس 313م التقي قسطنطين مع ليكينيوس إمبراطور الشرق في ميلان ومن هناك أصدرا مرسوم للتسامح مع المسيحيين يعرف بأسم مرسوم ميلان بموجبه أعطيت الحرية الدينية للمسيحيين ولغيرهم أن يتبعوا الدين الذي يرغبونه .

· وإذ خرج ليكينوس علي قسطنطين وجدد اضطهاد المسيحيين لفترة قصيرة في الشرق هزمه قسطنطين عام 323م وأصبح إمبراطور الشرق والغرب وهكذا يعتبر قسطنطين آخر الأباطرة الوثنيين وأول المسيحيين، وبعدها بدأت فترة جديدة في حياة الكنيسة والمسيحيين.

St-Takla.org Divider
دوافع الاستشهاد في المسيحية

لا يوجد في كل تاريخ البشرية شهداء مثل شهداء المسيحية، في حماسهم وشجاعتهم وإيمانهم ووداعتهم وصبرهم واحتمالهم فرحهم بالاستشهاد، فقد كانوا يقبلون الموت في فرح وهدوء ووداعة تذهل مضطهديهم.، ولقد قبل المؤمنون بالمسيح مبادئ روحية أساسية غيرت حياتهم الشخصية ومفاهيمهم ونظرتهم للحياة كلها وجعلتهم يقبلون الاستشهاد، فما هي؟

1. أن هذا العالم وقتي بالقياس إلي الحياة الأبدية " لأن (الأشياء) التي تري وقتية وأما التي لا تري فأبدية ".

2. وأننا غرباء فيه.. "أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء.. ".

3. وأن العالم قد وضع في الشرير والحياة في حزن وألم وضيق " ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح "

4. وأن ضيقات وأحزان هذه الحياة تتحول إلي مجد عظيم في السماء " آلام هذا الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يعلن فينا "

من أجل هذا زهدوا في العالم واشتهوا الانطلاق من الجسد لكي يكونوا مع المسيح، وقد فعلوا هذا عن محبة كاملة للرب مفضلين الرب عما سواه، وكانت حياتهم في الجسد حياة في العالم وليست للعالم.

ونستطيع أن نميز ثلاث فئات من شهداء المسيحية من حيث دافع الاستشهاد:

1. شهداء من أجل ثباتهم علي الإيمان: وغالبية الشهداء تنتمي إلي هذه الفئة.

2. شهداء من أجل المحافظة علي العفة والطهارة

3. شهداء تمسكوا بالعقيدة حتى الموت.

St-Takla.org Divider
أنواع العذابات:

في أيام الاضطهاد كان الوثني يوجه عبارة إلي المسيحي هي "لا حق لك في أن توجد" وهي تعبير عن مشاعر البغض والعداوة التي في نفوس الوثنيين من نحو المسيحيين والتي أفضت إلي أنواع من العذاب والأهوال لا نقدر أن نحصي عددها أو نصف أنواعها، وقد يكون مجرد ذكرها يسبب رعبا للإنسان.

St-Takla.org Divider
نفسية الشهيد وقت التعذيب

كان غرض الحكام والولاة من تعذيب المسيحيين هو تحطيم شجاعتهم وإضعاف روحهم المعنوية، ولكن كان دائما يحدث العكس إذ كان التعذيب أداة لتحريكها وتقويتها وهذا أمر خارج حدود المنطق ويفوق الطبيعة ولكنه عمل النعمة داخل قلب الإنسان المؤمن التي تحول الحزن إلي فرح والضيق إلي تعزية، أما السبب في ذلك هو:

· المعونة الإلهية التي وعد بها الرب كل الذين يتألمون من اجله.

· تعاطف الكنيسة كلها مع المتقدمين للشهادة وتدعيمهم معنويا وروحيا.

· الإحساس بشرف التألم من أجل الإيمان.

· التطلع إلي المجد العظيم الذي ينتظر كل من يتألم من أجل الله.

· تشجيع الله لهم عن طريق الرؤى والظهورات.

St-Takla.org Divider
بطولة الشهداء أثناء محاكماتهم

· تتعجب إذ تري في المحاكم الرومانية منظر المسيحيين الأبرياء الضعفاء المسالمين وهم يقفون أمام أباطرة وحكام وقضاة وثنيين بما لهم من الجبروت والغطرسة والظلم وحولهم خصوما من الدهماء يصيحون بعنف وكيف أن هؤلاء المسيحيون أقوياء معاندين أذلوا قضاتهم بعد أن فشلوا في إخضاعهم، كل هذا وهم في صبر مذهل واحتمال عجيب وإيمان لا يلين.. صورة إنجيلية فيها الكلمات وقد تحولت إلي أعمال حية وشهادة ناطقة.

· وكان أول سؤال في المحاكمة هو "هل أنت مسيحي؟" وكان مجرد اسم "مسيحي" – في نظر الدولة الرومانية – في حد ذاته يحمل أبشع جريمة تلصق بصاحبها الشبهة بالعصيان و تدنيس المقدسات، وأما المسيحيون كان لهم ردا واحدا لا يتغير " أنا مسيحي " فيصيح الدهماء " الموت للمسيحي ".

St-Takla.org Divider
فئات الشهداء

عندما بدأت الاضطهادات تقدم المؤمنون من كل الفئات للشهادة، الأمراء والنبلاء والولاة والضباط والجنود في الجيش الروماني وأساقفة وقسوس وشمامسة ورهبان وراهبات وأطفال وصبيان وفتيات وأمهات وشباب وأراخنة وفلاحين وعبيد و إماء وفلاسفة وعلماء وسحرة وكهنة أوثان أفراد وجماعات.

St-Takla.org Divider
حقيقة الاستشهاد في المسيحية

ما هي حقيقة الاستشهاد في المسيحية؟ هل كان نوعا من الجنون والجهل والحماقة ؟ أم كان نوعا من الهروب من الحياة أو الانتحار تحت ظروف قاسية؟

بالطبع لم يكن هذا كله بل كان ثقل مجد لأولئك الشهداء وللمسيحية.

St-Takla.org Divider
فماذا كان الاستشهاد في المسيحية؟

· كان شهوة: حتى أن البعض عندما أتيحت لهم فرصة الهروب من الموت رفضوا وثبتوا.

· كان شجاعة: شجاعة الفضيلة، لم يكن رعونة بل شجاعة لم يألفها العالم القديم بدكتاتورية حكامه وإجاباتهم نغمة جديدة علي سمع العالم وقتذاك.

· كان كرازة: فقد انتشر الإيمان بالاستشهاد أكثر من التعليم، ودماء الشهداء روت بذار الإيمان .

· كان دليلا علي صدق الإيمان بالمسيح: فقد أنتصر الإيمان بالمسيح علي أعدائه بالقوة الأدبية الروحية وحدها وليس بقوة مادية.

· كان برهانا علي الفضائل المسيحية: في أشخاص شهداء المسيحية تجلت الفضائل المسيحية ولم تنجح الشدائد أن تجعلهم يتخلون عنها ومنها: الثبات والاحتمال والوداعة ومحبة الأعداء والعفة والطهارة والزهد في العالم والحنين إلي السماويات.

St-Takla.org Divider
مكانة الشهداء في الكنيسة

الكنيسة تتشفع بالشهداء وهذه عقيدة إيمانية إنجيلية تمارسها الكنيسة الجامعة من البداية، وفي طقس الكنيسة تذكرهم الكنيسة في التسبحة و السنكسار و الدفنار وفي تحليل الكهنة في صلاة نصف الليل وفي صلاة رفع بخور عشية وباكر وفي القداس، وتحتفظ الكنيسة برفات الشهداء وتضع أيقوناتهم وتحتفل بتذكار استشهادهم سنويا.

الأنبا يوأنس أسقف الغربية المتنيح


http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...-or-Nairuz_01-Martyrdom-in-Christianity_.html

_____________


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

لماذا يكون هناك استشهاد؟



هنا سؤال: لماذا يكون هناك استشهاد؟ ولماذا يكون هناك اضطهاد؟ هل هذا الاضطهاد وهذا الاستشهاد هو الذي قال فيه المسيح: "لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاما علي الأرض, ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا, فإني جئت لأفرق الإنسان ضد أبيه والابنة ضد أمها والكنة ضد حماتها, وخصوم الإنسان من أهل بيته". هذا التصريح من المسيح غريب ويدعونا إلي التساؤل، المسيح الذي هو رب السلام وإله السلام وسيد السلام، والذي هتفت في مولده الملائكة قائلة المجد لله في الأعالي وعلي الأرض السلام، والذي وصف في العهد القديم أنه يولد لنا ولد, نعطي ابنا وتكون الرئاسة علي كتفه ويدعي اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام. كيف يقول عن نفسه: لا تظنوا أنني جئت إلي الأرض لألقي سلاما بل سيف، جئت لأفرق...كيف هذا؟ 



عبارة غريبة أن تصدر من المسيح لكن تفسيرها هو، أن مبادئ المسيح من شأنها أن ينقسم الناس بإزائه، فبعض الناس يقبلونها وبعضهم يرفضونه، ولابد أن تقوم حرب بين الذين يقبلونها وبين الذين يرفضونه، بالنسبة للذين يقبلونها سوف لا يستخدمون السيف، لكن السيف سيستخدم في أيدي الذين يرفضونها ليقهروا الذين يقبلونه، وهذا ما حدث ويحدث في أيام الاضطهاد، أيام الاستشهاد، إن الحكام والولاة وغير المسيحيين هم الذين يشهرون السيف، فالمسيح لا يحمل السيف بهذا المعني المادي، والمؤمنون بالمسيح لا يحملون سيفا بهذا المعني أيضا، إنما أعداء الإيمان هم الذين يحملون السيف ضد المسيحيين وهذا ما يحدث في أيام الاضطهادات، فالسيد المسيح يريد أن يقول أنا مسئول عن هذه الحرب التي تقوم ضد المسيحيين، لأنه لولا مبادئي لما كانت تقوم هذه الحرب ضدهم فأنا المتسبب في هذا الاضطهاد، وهذا هو معني قوله لا تظنوا أنني جئت إلي الأرض لألقي سلاما رخيص، سلاما علي حساب المبادئ وسلاما علي حساب الحق، ذلك استسلام للشر واستسلام للرزيلة واستسلام لسلطان الشيطان، ليس هذا سلام، سلامي أنا من نوع آخر، لكن مع ذلك أنا لا أحمل سيف، ولا أسمح للذين يتبعوني أن يحملوا سيف، ولكن سيحمل السيف ضدهم في أيام الاضطهاد وأيام الاستشهاد، ولكني أعتبر نفسي أنا المسئول عن هذه الحرب التي قامت وتقوم ضد المسيحيين وضد المؤمنين، وهذا هو معني أني ماجئت إلي الأرض لألقي سلاما بل سيف، هنا السيف سيف الحق، في سفر الرؤيا يوصف المسيح أنه من فمه سيف ذو حدين، ليس مثل السيف الذي كان مع بطرس، ولذلك قال لبطرس رد سيفك إلي غمده لأن الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يؤخذون....لا.... لكنه مع هذا يحمل سيف، السيف هنا يفصل بين الحق والباطل، وبين الخير والشر ولا يسمح بهذا الاندماج الضار الذي يضيع علي الحق قيمته، والذي يجعل الباطل يندمج في الحق.
الفرق بين التسامح والتساهل:

هناك من المسيحيين يفهمون السلام ويفهمون المحبة بهذا المعني، علي حساب العقيدة وعلي حساب الإيمان، يقولون ما هو لزوم التشدد؟المسيح علمنا المحبة!! علمنا السلام!! لماذا نتشدد؟ ويعتبر أن التساهل نوع من المحبة، ولكن التساهل علي حساب المبدأ، علي حساب العقيدة، علي حساب ربنا. عندما الإنسان يتساهل في حقوقه الشخصية يحسب هذا له أجر، عندما يكون التساهل في شئون الطعام أو في الشراب أو الإرث أو في الشئون المادية، عندما يحدث خصومة ونزاع بين إنسان وآخر، وهذا الإنسان المسيحي يتسامح في شئون الطعام والشراب والإرث وما إليه، هذا تسامحا في حق شخصي، أما إذا تسامح إنسان في حقوق الله أو حقوق الإيمان أو حقوق الكنيسة، ليس هذا تسامح ولكنه تساهل, وهذا التساهل جريمة ضد الله وعلي حساب الله، لابد أن نفرق بين التسامح والتساهل، التسامح في حقي الشخصي فقط. 

فالأنبا بولا مثلا قبل أن يترهبن قام نزاع بينه وبين زوج أخته علي ميراث، زوج الأخت طبعا يدافع عن حقوق زوجته، والواقع يدافع عن حقوقه فحدث نزاع مثل ما يحدث في البيوت بين الأخ وأخيه والأخ وأخته في داخل العائلة الواحدة، علي الإرث، فالأنبا بولا في فترة النزاع دخل الكنيسة ثم خرج من الكنيسة بعدما سمع الإنجيل وتعزي ثم ذهب لزوج أخته وقال له اسمع لن يكون هناك خلاف بيني وبينك, الذي تريده خذه، فلن يمكن أن يكون هناك خلاف بيني وبينك علي هذه الأمور، فنحن لن نختلف، كل ما تريده خذه وحل المشكلة وحل النزاع، تنازل عن ما يحسبه الإنسان أنه حق له، وأيضا الجزء الباقي وزعه للفقراء والمساكين ثم ذهب للرهبنة.

هذا هو التسامح في الحق الشخصي فمن حقه أن يتنازل عنه في سبيل السلام, وهذا ما قاله المسيح من أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك اترك له الرداء أيضاً، أي يكون مستعدا ليس فقط أن يعطيه الثوب فقط ولكن الرداء أيضا، من أراد أن يسخرك ميلا اذهب معه اثنين هذا هو التسامح، لكن حقوق الله، حقوق الكنيسة، حقوق الآخرين لا...لو أنا تسامحت فيها هذا ليس تسامحا هذا تساهل!! لأنه ليس حقي، لا أملك أن أتسامح فيه، مثل أي واحد موظف عمومي، مثلا عندما يكون قاض أمامه قضية، وهذه القضية فيها إنسان معتدي أو إنسان سارق أو إنسان ظالم وهذا القاضي يتسامح معه ويحكم له بالبراءة، هذا القاضي مخطئ، تريد أن تتسامح تسامح في حقوقك الشخصية، إنما وأنت قاض وتحكم علي أحد بالبراءة وهو مذنب، يقول الكتاب المقدس مذنب البرئ ومبرئ المذنب كلاهما لا يتبرءان أمام الله لا ... ما دام أنت قاض ومكلفا بهذا أو موظفا عمومي، أو إنسانا لك مسئولية لا تتسامح فيه، إنما تسامح في حقك الشخصي، ليس في حق الدولة، أو حق أي واحد آخر فتصير ظالما لابد أن نفرق بين التسامح والتساهل.

التسامح فضيلة إذا كان في حقي الشخصي، إنما التساهل جريمة لأنه تساهل في حقوق الله أو حقوق الآخرين مثل الوديعة، يقول الكتاب المقدس احفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فين، الوديعة ثمينة، عندما تكون عندك وديعة لواحد آخر، مفروض أن تحافظ عليها لا تقدر أن تتصرف فيها لأنها وديعة، والوديعة غالية, وأنت مسئول أمام الله عنها وأمام الآخرين، لا تقدر أن تفرط فيها. فرط في مالك الخاص لكن الوديعة لا..هكذا حقوق الله لا تفرط فيها ولو فرطت فيها لا تكون ...هكذا حقوق الله لا تفرط فيها ولو فرطت فيها لا تكون متسامح، ومن هنا الخلط الذي نقع فيه في حياتنا المسيحية، نخلط ما بين المحبة والتساهل في الدين، لا تسامح في الدين ولا العقيدة الذين يقولون كلنا واحد، وكلنا في المسيح هذا نوع من التساهل، لا...انظر يوحنا الرسول الذي سمي بالرسول الحبيب، والذي دائما كان يتكلم عن المحبة، وكل تاريخ حياته كان أهم شئ عنده المحبة، لدرجة أنه في خدمته كان يصر علي المحبة، انظروا الرسائل الثلاث كلها كلام عن المحبة، وهو الذي أبرز الكلام الذي قاله المسيح عن المحبة، وصية جديدة أتركها لكم أن تحبوا بعضكم هذا الرسول عندما صار شيخا وكبر في السن كان يتكلم عن المحبة، يقول التاريخ إن المؤمنين ضجروا من أنه يتكلم باستمرار عن المحبة، فقال لهم هذه وصية الرب إذا أنتم أتممتموها فقد أتممتم كل شئ, هذا الرسول الذي يتكلم عن المحبة يقول من جهة الإيمان: الذي يأتيكم ولايجئ بهذا التعليم لا تقبلوه في البيت ولا تقولوا له سلام، لأن من يسلم عليه يشترك في أعماله الشريرة، كيف الذي يتكلم عن المحبة يقول ذلك؟ هنا نميز ما بين المحبة التي أوصي بها السيح, وبين المحبة التي علي حساب المسيح، وهي أنك تصادق شخصا علي حساب المبادئ، المسيح هو الذي يقول: إن أعثرتك عينك فاقلعها وإلقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن تدخل الحياة بعين واحدة من أن تكون لك عينان وتذهب إلي جهنم النار، إن أعثرتك يدك فاقطعها وألقها عنك لأنه خير لك أن تدخل الحياة برجل واحدة أو يد واحدة من أن تدخل جهنم ولك يدان ورجلان ما معني هذا الكلام؟ معناه إذا كان لك صديق أو أخ أو إنسان إيا كان، بمثابة العين، غالي عليك قد يكون مرشدا لك تستنير به وتقتدي به. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). إذا كان لك صديق بمثابة اليد تعتمد عليه أو بمثابة الرجل تستند إليه ولكن يعثرك ويعطلك عن خلاص نفسك، لابد أن تكون مستعدا أن تقطع صلتك بهذا الإنسان، حرصا منك علي حياتك الأبدية، حرصا منك علي مستقبلك الأبدي، ولذلك أنا أريد أن أقول إن مبدأ المقاطعة للمعاشرات الشريرة مبدأ مسيحي مائة في المائة, ليس معني المحبة المسيحية أننا ننشئ صداقة مع الذين يختلفون معنا في الإيمان والعقيدة علي حساب المسيح، لا...إذا رأيت أن هناك خطرا يهددني ويهدد مصيري الأبدي، لازم أكون من الشجاعة بحيث أضع حدا لهذه الصداقة ولهذه المعاشرة وأقطع صلتي بهذا الإنسان لأنه خير لي أن أدخل الحياة الأبدية بعيدا عن هذا الإنسان من أن أدخل إلي جهنم النار ومعي هذا الإنسان. ليس معني ذلك أن الإنسان يقلع عينه، لا.... المسيح يتكلم عن الأشخاص الذين بمثابة العين أو بمثابة اليد أو الرجل في الاعتماد عليهم، وهذا ما قاله الرسول بولس المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة ويقول لا أشياء حاضرة ولا مستقبلة تستطيع أن تفصلني عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع.

هنا يا أولادنا معني الاستشهاد, لماذا ربنا يسمح بالاستشهاد؟ لأن طبيعة مبادئ المسيح وحرارتها وقوتها وطهارته، هذه الطهارة تقتضي أن يكون هناك أشخاص لا يقبلوها فيقيموا حربا علي الذين يقبلونه، هذه الحرب المقدسة، المسيح يقول أنا المسئول عنه، أنا السبب فيه، لكن لابد منه، وإلا ضاعت الفضيلة وضاع الإيمان ويصبح الإنسان يدوس علي كل المبادئ في سبيل أن لا يغضب أحدا لا... لا.... هذا النوع من السلام لا نقبله ولا يقبله المسيح، هذا استسلام، إنما السلام لابد أن يكون قائما علي الحق، وفي موقف معين أقطع صلتي من دون أن أخاصم أحد، عندما أجد أن هذا الإنسان خطر علي أقطع صلتي به، أقطع علاقتي به، قطع العلاقة في هذه الحالة لايعد تعارضا مع مبدأ الحب، إنما إنقاذا للإنسان من أن يقوده إلي هلاكه الأبدي.

المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس

St-Takla.org Divider


http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...oz-or-Nairoz-or-Nairuz_02-Why-Esteshhad_.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

نظرة القديسين إلى الاستشهاد


إكرام القديسين والشهداء في المسيحية

إننا حين نكرم القديسين لا نكرمهم في ذواتهم، ولكننا نكرم الفضيلة فيهم، إننا نكرمهم لا من أجلهم ولكن من أجل اسم المسيح الذي بذلوا حياتهم من أجله، فإن كان مارمينا وإن كان غيره من القديسين المبرزين فليسوا في ذواتهم شيئ إلا أنهم خدام لسيد السادات. إنهم لايصنعون شيئ لأجل نفوسهم وإنما عاشوا حياة فيه ضنك كثير وفيه تعب وإرهاق، دخلوا من الباب الضيق واحتملوا آلام كثيرة واضطهادات متنوعة وتركوا الطريق السهل، طريق الكرامة والمجد، أخلوا أنفسهم من بهاء الحياة ومن زخرفه، طرحوا جانب كرامة العالم والألقاب والمناصب وقنعوا بالمسيح وحده، فكان نصيبهم نصيب المسيح علي الأرض. "إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم"، اضطهدوا المسيح وعاش في الأرض مضطهدا، ظلم وحكم عليه ظلم وهكذا كل الذين يختارون طريق المسيح يضعون في قلوبهم أنهم لايتوقعون مجدا من العالم، حتى المناصب يتركونها ويطرحونها أرضا، وكل الإغراءات وكل المزايا التي تعرض عليهم لكي ينكروا اسم المسيح يحتقرونها ويضعونها جانبا، بل يدوسونها بأقدامهم من أجل اسم سيدهم.


اسمعوا بولس الرسول يقول تبكون وتكسرون قلبي إني مستعد ليس فقط أن أربط من أجل المسيح ولكن أن أموت من أجله، إن نفسي ليست ثمينة عندي، حتى أتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي قبلتها من الرب يسوع نفسي ليست ثمينة عندي، هؤلاء هم الذين وضعوا رؤوسهم علي كف أيديهم، من أجل الحق الذي خدموه ولول أنهم يؤمنون بالله ويؤمنون بالحياة الأخري، لما كانت تكون عندهم الشجاعة التي يقومون بها علي احتقار أباطيل العالم. وعلي طرح المزايا والمناصب المعروضة عليهم، وعلي احتمال الآلام والاضطهادات والضيقات التي يتوعدونهم بها. إن عيونهم كانت شاخصة وقلوبهم متطلعة إلي الله الذي يرونه بقلوبهم ويحسبونه في حياتهم وفي حياة العالم، وكما قال الرسول بولس إني عالم بمن آمنت، وموقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتي إلي ذلك اليوم .

عالم بمن آمنت، سمح لنفسه بان يعترف بهذا الأمر، بأنه عالم، ليس هذا غرور بالعلم، وإنما نتيجة خبرته ونتيجة علاقته الوطيدة الوثيقة بيسوع المسيح، وإيمانه اليقيني بالله يسوع المسيح وبقدرته و بلاهوته وبجلاله ومجده وأنه سيد الكون وحافظه، ليس إيمانه ضعيف ولا رخيص ولا عن جهل ولا عن غباوة، أن عالم بمن آمنت وموقن، موقن وهذه أعلي درجات المعرفة أن يصل الإنسان إلي الإيقان، إلي الثقة التي ليست بعدها ثقة، أن موقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتي إلي ذلك اليوم.

St-Takla.org Divider
سبب الأستشهاد في المسيحية

إذن الذين وضعوا نفوسهم من أجل اسم المسيح، الذين استشهدوا في زمن الضيقة لم يستشهدوا يأسا من الحياة، لم يستشهدوا تحت ضرورة وإنما استشهدوا لأنهم يعلمون علم اليقين من يستشهدون من أجله، وأنه يستحق أن يستشهد الإنسان من أجله، استشهدوا لا عن يأس ولا عن ضيق ولا عن محبة في الموت ويأس من الحياة حاشا، لأن الذي عرف الله يحب الحياة، ولا يكرهه، لأن المسيح كم قال في الإنجيل: أن أتيت لتكون لكم حياة ولكي يكون لكم أفضل، أنا أتيت لكي تكون لكم حياة ولكي تكون لكم هذه الحياة أفضل، الذين عرفوا الله يعيشون في الدنيا في سعادة روحية، وفي سلام مع أنفسهم ومع الآخرين، ولا يتمنون الموت يأس من الحياة ومن ضيقه، إنما إذ تمنوا الموت فإنما طمعا لحياة أفضل، لكن المؤمنون لا يضيقون بالحياة الدنيا، ولا يشعرون أبدا بأن هذه الحياة لا تستحق أن يحيا الإنسان من أجله، إن الذي يحب الله لابد أن يحب الكون ويحب الحياة أيضا، ولكنه من أجل المسيح يستغني عن هذه الحياة في سبيل المسيح وفي سبيل كلمته. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فالمسيحي الحقيقي يقول ما قاله الرسول: إن نفسي ليست ثمينة عندي، حتى أتمم بفرح سعيي: أتمم بفرح لا بضيق ولا بألم ولا علي الرغم مني، إنما أتمم بفرح سعيي، فأنا في الحياة أقوم بواجبي بفرح، في الحياة الحاضرة أحيا في الدنيا فرحا بالرب افرحوا في الرب كل حين نقول هذا الكلام لماذا؟ لأن هناك بعض الناس من غير المسيحيين عندما يقرأون عن الشهداء يقولون أنهم كانوا متضايقين من الدنيا ومتعبون وكانوا ينتحرون، هذا تأويل بعض الكتاب، وبعض من غير المسيحيين لحركة الاضطهاد والاستشهاد المسيحي، يرون أن الاستشهاد نوع من أنواع الانتحار!! نقول لا..لا.. إن المسيحيين الذين استشهدوا لم يستشهدوا بصدد ضيقهم من الحياة ولا يأسا من الحياة، لأن المسيحي الحقيقي يعيش في الدنيا سعيدا بعلاقته بالله، لأن الدين يدخل إلي قلبه السعادة ويدخل إلي قلبه الفرح، وإذا كان هناك مسيحي لا يعيش سعيدا نفسيا في الدنيا ففي الواقع أنه لم يستفد من الدين شيئا.

يوحنا ذهبي الفم عندما أرادوا أن ينفوه إلي خارج حدود إيبارشيته قال لهم: إين تذهبوا بي؟ إلي أي مكان أذهب؟ قالوا: إلي بلد بعيد وبعيد جد، إلي مكان قاحل، قال: لا يهمني، أنا أسأل سؤالا: هل هناك الله؟ قالوا له: الله موجود في كل مكان، قال إذن كل مكان بالنسبة لي سواء، أنا سعيد بربي في هذا المكان وسعيد به في أي مكان آخر، هذا لا يزعجني هذا لا يقلقني ما دام الله معي، ومادمت أنا مع الله فأنا سعيد ولا يعنيني المكان الذي أكون فيه.

St-Takla.org Divider
هذه هي نظرة القديسين إلي الاستشهاد

هذه روح الإنسان المسيحي الذي يعيش في الدنيا غير متبرم ولا متضايق ولا يائس ولا يتمني الموت من أجل الخلاص من الحياة الضيقة، ولكنه يعيش في حياته يحس أن الحياة تستحق أن يعيش الإنسان من أجله، لأنه يحيا في الدنيا ليستعد إلي حياة أخري له هدف في حياته، وله أمل، والأمل واضح والهدف واضح وهو لا يتخلف عن هذا الهدف الواضح. إذن الشهداء حينما استشهدوا لم يكن استشهادهم عن ضيق في الحياة ولا عن تبرم، ولا عن رغبة حقيقية في الموت في ذاته ليتخلصوا من الحياة، كما يحدث للإنسان المنتحر، حاش، إن نفسه ثمينة ومن أجل أن نفسه ثمينة يسع لخلاص نفسه ولكنه إذا رأي أن خلاصه يقتضي أن يقدم حياته من أجل المسيح لا يتأخر نفسي ليست ثمينة عندي حتى أتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي قبلتها من الرب يسوع نفسه ثمينة في ذاته، ومن أجلها يسعي لكي يخلص به، ولكن ليست ثمينة بإزاء رسالته وبإزاء الهدف الذي يحيا المسيحي من أجله في هذه الحياة متطلعا إلي الأبدية متطلعا إلي الآخرة متطلعا إلي جعالة الله العلي، أنا موقن أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتي إلي ذلك اليوم. 

ولذلك فإن مارمينا وغيره من الشهداء كانوا يعذبون في أجسادهم تحرق أجسادهم، تقطع أعضاؤهم والناس من حولهم يتعجبون لأنهم لا يرون علي وجوه هؤلاء الشهداء علامة ضيق أو ألم، لدرجة أن نيرون مرة قال: تبا لهؤلاء الأوغال، كيف يقابلون الموت بالابتسامة؟!! كان الأمر بالنسبة له عجبا كيف يقابل المسيحيون الشهداء الموت بابتسامة، لم يعرف نيرون، ولا يعرف أهل العالم السعادة التي يعيش فيها السعداء والشهداء في بواطنهم، في اللحظة التي تقع عليهم الضربات والإهانات والشتائم، هناك لذة روحية، لذة عقلية، هناك شخوص إلي السماء ينسيهم الآلام التي من حولهم، ويخفف عنهم لأن عقولهم مركزة في السماء، لأن قلوبهم مرتفعة إلي فوق، لأنهم في عالم الروح لا يشعرون أهم في الجسد أم خارج الجسد.

أحد الشهداء حينما قيدوه بالسلاسل انحني يقبل السلاسل، وهذا يريكم نظرة الشهداء إلي الاستشهاد نظرة سعيدة، يقبل السلاسل التي يقيد بها كأنها قطع من ذهب توضع في معصميه أو توضع في رجليه، لا ينظر إليها علي أنها قيود وسلاسل، إنما يتطلع إليها علي أنها بركة أنعم بها عليه حتى يكون للمسيح شهيد، وحتى يترتب علي إيمانه وصبره واستشهاده إيمان الكثيرين من الآخرين المحيطين به، وبهذا يكون كارزاً باسم سيده، كارزاً بصمته كارزاً باحتماله وصبره وآلامه.

St-Takla.org Divider
كيف يبرز الرب إيمان الشهداء ؟!! يمجدون بفضيلتهم في الأرض والسماء

هذه نظرة القديسين إلي الاستشهاد، وهنا واحد يسأل ويقول: ولماذا يتركهم الله؟ كلما نري ضيقا في المجتمع كلما نري ضيقا في الكنيسة نقول لماذا الله يسمح بذلك؟ لماذا الله يترك الاضطهاد يقع علي الكنيسة؟ لماذا؟ هذا سؤال كثيرا ما نسأله، وكثيرا ما نسمع الشعب يردده، الله لم يترك، إنما هذا الترك إلي حين، ليري الله ماذا يصنع الثابتون علي الإيمان، إنه يعطي فرصة ليظهر إيمان المؤمنين، يعطي فرصة ليظهر الصبر والاحتمال والحب الذي يبرز في صبر القديسين وفي استشهادهم، لولا أن الله يتركهم إلي حين ويعطي فرصة للمضطهدين أن يضهطدوا، كيف يبرز إيمان الشهداء!! لو لم يعطي الله فرصة لأيوب حتى تقع عليه الآلام، هل كنا نحن نعلم الآن بصبر أيوب!! ومدي الصبر الذي أظهره أيوب في حياته!! لو كان الله تدخل في بدء الأمر لما كان أعطي أيوب فرصة ليظهر صبره واحتماله.

إذا كان الله يسمح في بعض الأوقات للكنيسة أن تضطهد، ولشعبه أن يعامل المعاملة المؤلمة كذلك يعطي فرصة لهذا الشعب أن يظهر حبه وأن يظهر إيمانه وأن يظهر مدي تمسكه به.

الله حينما امتحن إبراهيم وقال له قدم ابنك اسحق ذبيحة علي أحد الجبال الذي أعلمك به، وقام إبراهيم مبكرا وأسرج دابته، ومشي الطريق الطويل وصعد إلي الجبل العالي، وصنع مذبحا ورتب علي المذبح الحطب وربط ابنه اسحق علي المذبح كل هذا الطريق الطويل الذي عاناه إبراهيم، وعاناه معه اسحق، هل كان الله غافلا؟ كان الله يري، ولكن الله تركه ليظهر إبراهيم إيمانه، وليظهر إسحق طاعته وفي اللحظة المناسبة قال له ارفع يدك إني علمت أنك لم تمنع ابنك وحيدك إسحق عني لذلك بالبركة أباركك وبالكثرة أكثر نسلك فلا تظنوا أبدا أن الله إذ يترك الشدائد أن تحل علي كنيسته، أن الله غافل عنها أو أن الله تخلي عنها أبد، إنما هي فرصة من قبله تعالي يتيحها ليظهر فيها إيمان المؤمنين ويظهر صبرهم وتظهر محبتهم ويظهر مدي استمساكهم وبهذا يستحقون المكافأة ويستحقون الجزاء الأخروي وبهذا أيضا يضربون للناس من بعدهم المثل والقدوة والعبرة، ليتعلم الناس من ورائهم ويعرفوا مدي محبة هؤلاء لله، ثم يتمثلون بهم ويقتدون بهم ويحتذون بهم، وهكذا صار لنا تاريخ وصار تاريخ الشهداء مجيدا عظيم، نعتز به ونفخر علي الأيام أن هؤلاء احتملوا من أجل المسيح وصبروا من أجله، وأبرزوا إيمانهم به فيكون لنا نحن الأبناء فخر بهؤلاء الآباء فخر البنين آباؤهم، ونحن فخرنا في جيلنا بالآباء الذين سبقونا والذين أظهروا صبرا واحتمالا.

إن مارمينا العجايبي وقد كان شابا صغيرا حينما استشهد لم يكن يتعدي الثالثة والعشرين من عمره أو ربما أقل، في هذه السن المبكرة وبعد أن صار مار مينا واليا وحاكما حل محل أبيه، لكنه لما رأي أن اسم المسيحي مضطهد، وأن دقلديانوس قد كفر بالمسيح، وأنه أراد أن يضطهد كل من يؤمن باسم المسيح، لم يقبل مارمينا علي نفسه وهو وإل أن يبقي هكذا مخفيا نفسه، ولا يعلم الإمبراطور بأمره، فأراد أن يعلن إيمانه بالمسيح وينادي نفسه مسيحي، ولا ينكر اسم سيده ولا يختبيء تحت إغراء بأنه حاكم أو وال، ولا حتى بقبول الإغراءات التي عرضها الإمبراطور عليه حتى ينكر اسم المسيح فرفضها جميع، طرحها أرض، احتقرها بأباطيل العالم، لم يكن لهذه المراكز ولا المناصب إغراء ولا جمال ولا لذة بالنسبة له، لأنه في باطنة عابد لربه عابد لسيده ويعلم كرامته، لذلك أبي مارمين، أبي كل الإغراءات وكل المناصب وكل الوعود التي وعد بها في سبيل أن ينكر المسيح، أبي كل هذا وذهب متعبدا وطرح ملابس الجندية ليعلن تمرده علي الإمبراطور، وليعلن تبعيته لملك آخر يسوع المسيح، ولابد له أن يدفع الثمن، ودفع الثمن غاليا من دمه، ولكن نفسه لم تكن ثمينة عنده حتى يتمم بفرح سعيه والخدمة التي قبلها من الرب يسوع.

هذا الشاب يقف أمامنا مثلا للشباب، يقف صامتا معلما بصمته وبعمله، يقف ليدين أصحاب المراكز والمناصب الذين يبيعون المسيح من أجل منصب أو من أجل كرامة أو ليتفادوا اضطهادات تقع عليهم من أجل المسيح، هذا الشاب الصغير يقف ليدين كل من تحدثه نفسه بأن ينكر سيده أو يتنكر له، أو يجبن لسبب أو لآخر عن أن يعلن تبعيته للمسيح أنه نصراني، نحن في أيامنا هذه وفي الأيام المقبلة نحتاج إلي طراز مارمينا وإلي طراز الشهداء، أيام ستأتي يمتحن فيها إيماننا بالمسيح.نحن مقبلون علي زمن، نحن في الأيام الأخيرة، وهناك وسائط ووسائل متنوعة يتحدون بها المسيح، المسيح الآن في مركز التحدي بصور مختلفة سواء كنتم تشعرون أو لا تشعرون، الشيطان يسخر كل قواته وسوف تتفاقم هذه الشدائد لتحدي المسيح قبل أن يأتي في مجيئه الثاني.

فأنتم الآن أيها الأقباط أمامكم فرصة لتتنبهوا، ولتعلموا أنه سيمتحن إيمانكم ويمتحن صبركم وستمتحن محبتكم لربكم وتبعيتكم للمسيح الإله.اتخذوا من مارمينا، ولنتخذ من سائر الشهداء الذين قبلوا التحدي، ولو علي حساب سعادتهم المادية، ولو علي حساب المناصب والمراكز والمال والكرامة البشرية لكن من أجل اسم المسيح احتملوا، والمسيح لا ينسي تعبكم، ليس بظالم، كل من أنكره سينكره المسيح في مجيئه الثاني، وكل من يعترف به سيعترف به في مجيئه الثاني حينما يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات.

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تشملنا جميعا وله الإكرام والمجد إلي الأبد آمين.


مقالة بعنوان " نظرة القديسين إلي الاستشهاد " للمتنيح الأنب غريغوريوس

عن عظة ألقيت صباح الأحد 23 نوفمبر 1979م نشرت في جريدة وطنى بتاريخ الأحد 13/8/2006م السنة 48 العدد 2329.


http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...z-or-Nairuz_04-Saints-View-of-Martyrdom_.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

عصر الأستشهاد إمتحان للإيمان



عندما تعيد الكنيسة بأعياد الشهداء إنما تقدم لنا نماذج للبطولة وللصبر، وللثبات علي الإيمان ولمحبة المسيح، والارتباط بالإيمان به وعدم التفريط في العقيدة وعدم التزعزع، إننا لا نحتفل بالنسبة لأعياد الشهداء بعيد ميلاد لهم، إنما نحتفل بعيد استشهاد، والكنيسة بهذا تريد أن تضع أمام أنظار شعبها بطولة وقداسة هؤلاء الشهداء وتقدم نماذج في الإيمان الثابت غير المتزعزع، وحتى تكون باستمرار أمثال هذه الأعياد حافزا لنا أن نكون نحن أيضا ثابتين علي إيماننا، إذا تعرضت حياتنا لنوع من الضيق أو الألم أو الاضطهاد، فنتخذ من صبر آبائنا ومن ثباتهم علي الإيمان نموذجا وأمثولة ومثلا أعلي، حتى لا ننسي هذا الدرس في خضم الحياة أو تحت متاعبه، حتى لا ننسي أنفسنا إذا أظلمت الدنيا وضاقت واستحكمت حلقاته، من وقت لآخر تقدم لنا الكنيسة في أمثال هذه الأعياد سيرة هؤلاء الأبطال الذين سبقونا لنتعلم منهم حتى إذا فترنا في لحظة من اللحظات، أو ضعفنا وضعف إيماننا وخارت قوانا نعود فنتشجع ونتقوي فنثبت.


أيامنا هذه نسمع بعض أصوات من شعبن، لماذا الله تركنا لماذا؟ لماذا يسمح بالضيقات لن، أمثال هذه الأسئلة وعتاب مستمر نعتب به علي الله، كأن الله هو المخطئ، ونسوا أننا نحن نمتحن أحيان، وفي هذا الامتحان نثبت إذا كنا حقا بالحقيقة مؤمنين وإلا كانت تبعيتنا للمسيح تبعية سطحية، لابد أن يكون من وقت إلي آخر امتحان، والامتحان ليس معناه أن الله بعيد عنا إنما يرقب من السماء ليري ماذا نحن عليه من صبر واحتمال، ماذا نحن عليه من أمانة، كن أمينا حتى الممات فأعطيك إكليل الحياة لا يمنح الإكليل عبث، ولا يمنح بغير ثمن، لا يمنح مجان، كن أمينا حتى الممات أعطيك إكليل الحياة.

إذا كان هناك صبر، إذا كان هناك إيمان، إذا كان هناك احتمال هنا يكون الإنسان جديرا بأن ينال الجزاء، إنما الديانة إذا كانت رخيصة، إذا كانت تبعيتنا للمسيح سطحية، فكيف ننال الجزاء وأين ومتي يظهر الاحتمال والإيمان؟ إن كان نحبه نحتمل من أجله وهذا دليل الحب، إذا كان حبا صادق، إنما لا يظهر الحب صادقا إلا إذا امتحن، ففي الامتحان يظهر عنصر الإنسان، عندما يكون فيه قطعة من المعدن، ونريد أن نعرف إذا كانت ذهبا حقيقيا أم ذهبا مزيف، يوجد ما يسموه المحك نحك به هذه القطعة الذهبية، بهذا المحك يتبين إذا كانت حقا قطعة ذهبية حقيقية من عنصر الذهب النقي أم هي مزيفة.

التجارب التي تحيط بالكنيسة، الآلام والاضطهاد هو الذي به يفرز إيمان الصادقين من إيمان الكاذبين، ليعرف إذا كان حقا الذين يتبعون المسيح يتبعونه من قلوبهم، أم أنهم يتبعونه ظاهري، ومرة قال المسيح لبعض أتباعه حينما تجمهروا عليه، قال لهم: أنتم تتبعونني لا لأنكم رأيتم آيات فآمنتم، بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم (إنجيل يوحنا 6:2),هذا تقرير مر، تقرير مؤلم من رب المجد يسوع المسيح، صدم به هؤلاء الناس الذين يتبعونه، جماعات كبيرة يتجمهرون من حوله، ويقولون له لقد أتينا من أماكن بعيدة، كأنهم يريدون أن يظهروا محبتهم له، لكنه عرف أن أكثرهم يتبعونه لا عن إيمان وإنما لكي ينتفعوا من ورائه بمعجزة يصنعها معهم فيؤمنون، أو أنه يقدم لهم مائدة من الطعام فيأكلون. قال لهم: أنتم تتبعونني لا لأنكم رأيتم آيات فآمنتم بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم.

فديانتنا لابد من وقت لآخر أن تخضع لمحك والمحك هنا التجربة.

جزي الله الشدائد كل خير عرفت بها صديقي من عدوي، لولا التجارب لما عرف الإنسان إذا كان هذا الذي يصادقه عن إيمان أو عن حب أو يصادقه عن منفعة. ونحن يمكن أن نتبع المسيح لأننا ننتفع من ورائه، فهنا التجربة تجعله يترك المسيح، فمن وقت لآخر يسمح للشيطان أن يهز الكنيسة، والمسيح لا يخاف من هذه الهزة لأنه أقوي منه، وهو يعلم أنه في آخر الأمر هو الضامن لسلامة الكنيسة، قال: أبواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها لأنه الضامن, علي هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي كنيسته مبنية علي صخرة والصخرة هو المسيح. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). لأنه من هو صخرة غير إلهنا، فلا خوف علي الكنيسة، لكن هذه الهزة تكون لصالحه، هل تعلمون أن الأشجار الكبيرة النخل مثلا تنزل جذورها إلي أعماق الأرض وفي بعض الأحيان تبلغ الجذور في النخلة إلي ضعف طول النخلة، حينما تهزها الأعاصير والرياح الشديدة يبدو أن الشجرة تهتز هزا عنيفا كأنها تنكسر، وطبعا يترتب علي ذلك أن كثيرا من الأوراق تسقط، كما نلاحظ في فصل الخريف كثيرا من الأوراق تسقط، لكنها عادة هي الأوراق الصفراء الضعيفة، سقوطها مؤلم لأنه خسارة ولأنه يلوث الأرض فتتسخ الأرض بهذه الأوراق الصفراء الساقطة علي الأرض، لكن المحصلة النهائية أن سقوط هذه الأوراق الصفراء، يعطي فرصة للبراعم الجديدة أن تنبت في الشجرة أوراقا خضراء جديدة، لولا سقوط الأوراق الصفراء الضعيفة لما كانت هناك فرصة لأوراق جديدة خضراء زاهرة تنبت في الشجرة.

فكأن هذه الهزة العنيفة وإن كان فيها سقوط، لكن في المحصلة النهائية هذه الهزة مفيدة للشجرة لأنها تنقيه، تنقيها من الأوراق الصفراء الضعيفة وتعطي فرصة لأوراق جديدة، الكنيسة تتجدد، الاضطهاد والآلام لا تزيل الكنيسة أبدا أبد، بل الاضطهادات والآلام والاستشهاد وما إليها من ظروف الآلام إنها تشد عود الكنيسة وتطهره، تطهرها من الأعضاء الضعيفة، وتعطي فرصة أيضا لأن يتجدد فيها عناصر أخري جديدة، لم تكن موجودة يولدها الاضطهاد، وهكذا سري بين المسيحيين في كافة العصور مثل يقول: إن دماء الشهداء بذار الإيمان احفظوا هذه الجملة دماء الشهداء بذار الإيمان ماذا تعني دماء الشهداء بذار الإيمان؟ البذار هي الحب الذي يخرج منه بقول كثيرة، انظروا كيف يحول الله الشر إلي خير ويجعل الآلام فرصة لأن يقوي الإيمان ويزداد الإيمان ويعظم الإيمان. 

بعض الشهداء عندما كانوا يتعذبون، والناس غير المسيحيين عندما كانوا يرون الاستبسال والشجاعة والقوة والصبر والاحتمال والأمانة والثبات وعدم التزعزع، كانوا يقولون ما أعظم هذا الدين وما أعظم هذا الإيمان وكانوا ينضمون إلي المسيح، وكان كثيرون منهم أيضا يتعرضون للاستشهاد، ألوف وعشرات الألوف ولدوا في الكنيسة بسبب الاضطهاد، لم يكونوا في الكنيسة أول، إنما ثبات المؤمنين كان سببا في كسب هذا العدد الضخم أيام استشهاد مارجرجس أو أبي سيفين أو الأمير تادرس أو كل الشهداء، كانت هذه المناظر سببا في إثارة روح الإيمان في غير المؤمنين، وبهذا عاشت الكنيسة ولم تمت أبد، فترات الضعف الذي ظن أنها ضعف كانت هي الفترات التي فيها سر القوة، لأنها كما أن المرأة تعاني المخاض قبل أن تلد الطفل، هكذا الكنيسة عن طريق الاضطهاد وهو مخاضها تلد أولاد، إذا مرحبا بالاضطهاد وبالآلام، إنها فرصة لإثبات إيماننا بالمسيح، فرصة لإثبات أمانتنا له، وثباتنا علي عقيدتن، وهنا يبدو الإيمان ثمينا غالي، الشئ الذي تدفع فيه ثمنا غاليا يكون غاليا عليك، إنما الأشياء التي تأتي لك رخيصة تبقي رخيصة ليس لها قيمة، المثل الذي قاله سيدنا يسوع المسيح، قال: يشبه ملكوت السموات لؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن، فباع رجل كل ما يملك واشتري هذه اللؤلؤة، لابد من عملية الشراء والبيع، لكن ماذا تشتري شئ ثمين أو شئ لا معني له، إذا كانت هناك لؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن والإنسان باع أشياء كثيرة في سبيل أن يشتري هذه اللؤلؤة يكون هو الكسبان، صحيح خسر أشياء لكن كسب ما هو أعظم مما خسر.

هكذا ملكوت السموات لابد أن تشتريه بثمن غال لكي يكون ملكوت السموات غاليا عليك أيضا.لابد أن تدفع الثمن، لا تستطيع أن تأخذه بالرخيص، إن الله لا يرضي أن يبيع لك الملكوت بغير ثمن، والثمن هو الثبات وهو الاستمساك بمبادئ المسيح، هو تطبيق مبادئ الإنجيل، والاحتمال من أجلها وحينئذ يكون الجزاء المبارك، لا يكلل أحد إن لم يجاهد، احفظوا هذه العبارة لا يكلل أحد إن لم يجاهد جهادا قانونيا إكليل لكن لا تأخذه بالرخيص، لابد أن تدفع الثمن لكي تشتري الإكليل، له ثمن وثمنه هو الجهاد لكي يكون غالي عليك، أثبت أنك تستحقه، إنما إذا لم يكن هناك تعب من أجله فكيف تستحق الإكليل، هناك مبدأ من المبادئ المقررة في الكتاب المقدس كل سيأخذ أجرته حسب تعبه التعب هو المقياس، هو المقياس في التفاوت في الجزاء، القديسون ليسوا في درجة واحدة، نجم يمتاز عن نجم في المجد، هناك نجم يكون لامعا جد، هذا البريق اللامع هو الفرق في المجد لأنه يجذب الانتباه، لكن ليس كل النجوم في لمعان واحد، ليس كل الأبرار في درجة واحدة، هناك تفاوت في الجزاء لأن الله عادل ويقول أجازي كل واحد علي حسب عمله، لابد أن يكون هناك تفاوت في الجزاء وبالتالي أيضا لابد أن يكون هناك تفاوت في العقاب، لأن الله عادل.فكل واحد سيأخذ أجرته حسب تعبه.

من هنا تكون الآلام والاضطهادات يفرح بها القديسون لأنها هي التي تتحول إلي لآلئ في إكليلهم.

اللآلئ في إكليل المجد كيف تتكون؟ بالألم والجروح والتعب، إذن لا نحزن من التعب من أجل المسيح، ونترك الكلام الضعيف الرخيص الذي يخرج من أفواهنا من وقت لآخر ونقول لماذا ربنا سمح؟ كل هذا الكلام لم يكن الآباء يقولونه أبدا أبدا إنما نحن في فترات الضعف التي أصبحنا اليوم فيها نتضايق من الاضطهاد ومن الألم، كان آباؤنا يعتبرون الألم فرصة إظهار إيمانهم وتمسكهم به.لا تظنوا إذن أن الله تخلي عن الكنيسة، الله يرقب ليري الصابرين، كلنا نقول: صبر أيوب صبر أيوب، المسيحيون واليهود والمسلمون، العالم كله يقول: صبر أيوب لماذا؟ لأن أيوب صبر سبع سنوات علي آلام متوالية، ونجح أخيرا بأنه لم يتزعزع إنما ثبت، لو كان أيوب انهار من أول تجربة مثل ما يحدث لن، كان أيوب اختفي مع الزمن مثل غيره، لكن ثباته جعل أيوب نموذجا لكل الأجيال في الصبر والاحتمال وطول البال.

هكذا الآباء الذين نفتخر بهم الآن هم الآباء الذين تألموا، أكثر من غيرهم، لماذا مارجرجس يسمونه أمير الشهداء، المسيح في أحد ظهوراته وتجلياته له قال له: لم يقم من بين المولودين من النساء من هو أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان ولم يقم من بين الشهداء من هو أعظم منك لماذا مارجرجس، لأنه أكثر واحد تعذب، سبع سنوات متواصلة بكافة صنوف العذاب، لو كان قال أين ربنا؟ والله تركني، وهذا الكلام... لم يكن هناك مارجرجس، ولم يخرج لنا أبطال الإيمان، ولذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس: لابد أن يكون بينكم بدع ليكونوا المزكون ظاهرين، من الذين نفتخر بهم اليوم ونعيش علي سمعتهم وعلي سيرتهم من هم؟ هم الذين احتملوا والذين صبروا، إذن انتظار المسيح وعدم تدخله ليس لأنه بعيد عن الكنيسة، أو لأنه تخلي عن الكنيسة، أو لأنه ضعيف، لا...هو واقف يرقب ليري الصبر. ليري إذا كنا ثابتين علي الإيمان أو لا...فالضيقات، والآلام فرصة ليبرز فيها صبر الصابرين، ويبدو فيها الإيمان وبهذا الإيمان نكسب للمسيح أكثر مما نكسب في أيام الضعف وفي أيام الرخاوة، العود إذا أحرق تخرج منه الرائحة الجميلة، فبدون الحرق لا تخرج منه الرائحة الجميلة.

الرائحة الجميلة إذن في المسيحيين تخرج حينما تكون هناك ضيقات ويكون هناك حرق وضغوط عليهم، فإذا ثبتوا خرجت رائحتهم ذكية أمام الله وأمام الناس أيضا وللأجيال وللتاريخ.

كنيستنا سميت كنيسة الشهداء لماذا؟ كنيستنا تفتخر اليوم أنه لا يوجد كنيسة في العالم كله صدرت إلي السماء عددا من الشهداء بقدر ما صدرت كنيسة مصر.هذا فخرها ولذلك نحن نسبيا علي الرغم مما فينا من ضعف ما زالت عندنا بركة قد نكون نحن لا نستحقها.

ورثنا المجد عن آباء صدق أسأنا في ديارهم الصنيع إذا المجد التليد توارثته بناة السوء أوشك أن يضيع

إنما نحن إذا كنا نعيش إلي اليوم فهذه بركة آبائنا الصامدين الأقوياء الذين صمدوا أمام الآلام، فعبدوا أمامنا الطريق وهيأوا أمامنا السبيل فدخلنا نحن علي تعبهم، آخرون تعبوا كما يقول المسيح وأنتم دخلتم علي تعبهم.

إذا كانت هناك بركة لنا وبركة لشعبنا فهي بركة هؤلاء الآباء الذين صمدوا علي الإيمان وثبتوا ولم يتزعزعوا ولم تخر قواهم، وتركوا لنا أمثلة للبطولة والشجاعة، فإذا لم نكن نحن صامدين نكون قد جلبنا العار علي كنيستنا وعلي آبائنا وعلي أجدادنا وعلي كل تاريخنا.

مقالة للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس - عظة ألقيت صباح الأحد 5 يوليو .1982

نشرت في جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 3/9/2006 م السنة 48 العدد 2332 بعنوان : " عصر الاستشهاد امتحان للإيمان "


http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...oz-or-Nairoz-or-Nairuz_06-Testing-Faith_.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الشهادة و الاستشهاد


معني الاستشهاد لغويا:

يقال في اللغة العربية استشهد بمعني قتل في سبيل الله هذا هو المعني الاصطلاحي، لكن المعني الاشتقاقي لكلمة الاستشهاد مشتق من الشهادة، فاستشهد بمعني سئل للشهادة، أو طلب للشهادة، والشهادة هنا الشهادة للإيمان الذي يدين به الإنسان ويزود عنه، هناك بعض الناس يقرؤها استشهد، لكنها استشهد. استشهد فلان أي طلب للشهادة، فشهد للإيمان الذي يؤمن به.

وشهداؤنا سئلوا عن إيمانهم فجهروا به، وأعلنوه في قوة وفي جرأة، وكانت شهادتهم كرازة للحكام، ولمن سمعوا شهادتهم، وكثيرا ما ربحت هذه الشهادة لملكوت السموات جموعا آمنوا بالمسيح، كان يترتب علي هذه الشهادة أن هناك أناسا غير مؤمنين عندما يسمعون هذه الشهادة يؤمنوا بالمسيح، وأيضا يطلبون أن يموتوا شهداء, هذا هو إذن معني الاستشهاد، أن يشهد المسيحي للحق الذي يؤمن به. ويدعو الآخرين إلي أن يؤمنون، شهادة حق في إخلاص للحق وحب للحق، شهادة صدق من قلب طاهر مستند إلي الحق ذاته، وهو شهادة لشرف الحق الذي يعتنقه في فخر واعتزاز, فقد كانوا الشهداء فخورين بدينهم وبتبعيتهم للمسيح, ولم يكن الصليب عندهم عارا وإنما لهم عزة وفخار، رسموه علي وجوههم وعلي أيديهم.



هذا هو أساس دق الصليب علي اليد، وهي معروفة عندنا نحن الأقباط الدق بالإبرة وبنوع من الخضرة ليبقي في اليد ولا يمحي، لكن أساسه كان في عصور الاستشهاد، من حب المسيحيين للاستشهاد، الآباء والأمهات كانوا يخافوا علي أطفالهم الصغار غير القادرين علي أن يتكلموا، فلو فرضنا أن الأب والأم قتلا من أجل المسيح, وتركا ابنهما الطفل، فخوفا عليه وعلي مستقبله فيدقوا علي يد الطفل منذ أن يكون رضيعا علامة الصليب، حتي أن الطفل وإن كان لا يعرف الكلام فلو أوتي به أمام الحاكم فهذه العلامة التي علي يده تنطق أنه مسيحي. ولو فرضنا أن الأب والأم ماتوا والطفل بقي في الحياة، فعندما يكبر يعرف أن أصله مسيحي من علامة الصليب التي علي يده، وذلك من اعتزازهم وخوفهم علي ابنهم أو ابنتهم من أنها تحسب غير مسيحية، يكونوا فرحانين ومبسوطين أن أطفالهم يقتلوا من أجل المسيح، لكي يضمنوا مستقبلهم الأبدي، ولو فرضنا أن الأب والأم ماتوا فيكون الطفل فيما بعد لو ترك حيا يعلم أنه مسيحي من علامة الصليب، وهي الأثر الباقي الذي يذكره أنه مسيحي، وأنه تعمد بالمسيح وأصبح في حساب المسيحيين.

والاستشهاد أيضا معناه وفاء بالمعروف، لأن إنكار المسيح خيانة، والاعتراف به وفاء بحبه وتقدير لحبه وتكريم لدينه، نذكر كلمات المسيح له المجد من اعترف بي أمام الناس أعترف به أنا أيضا أمام ملائكة السماء، ومن أنكرني أمام الناس أنكره أمام ملائكة الله.

فالاستشهاد فيه اعتراف لتبعية الإنسان للمسيح ولاينكره في ساعة الاضطهاد, وساعة الآلام، لايتنكر لمعرفته للمسيح ولتبعيته له إنما يعترف به، أوقات الاستشهاد أوقات مرة وفيها يمتحن الإيمان، وفيها يكون فرصة للتعذيب.

St-Takla.org Divider
لماذا الاستشهاد؟

الشجرة في أوقات معينة وخصوصا أوقات الخريف، تهتز هزة عنيفة، هذه الهزة العنيفة للشجرة تجعل الأوراق تسقط، لكن أية أوراق؟ الأوراق الصفراء الضعيفة، في الخريف تجد الأرض كلها مملوءة بالورق، ولكن الورق الذي سقط لصالح الشجرة, لأنه أنقذ الشجرة من هذا الورق الأصفر الضعيف، لأنه لولا سقوط هذا الورق الأصفر الضعيف لما كانت هناك فرصة للبراعم الجديدة الخضراء أن تظهر، في البلاد الباردة مثل إنجلترا وألمانيا أو روسيا وما إليها من البلاد، نري في الشتاء أن الشجرة كلها عبارة عن حطب أسود، كل الورق وقع لدرجة الواحد يقول الشجرة ماتت. والنجيل من كثرة ما يسقط عليه الثلج يتفحم ويتحول إلي لون فحم أسود، والواحد يقول خلاص الطبيعة ماتت. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وهذا الكلام لا نحسه نحن في الشرق لأنه لايكون عندنا برد بهذه الشدة لدرجة يموت الورق والشجر، لكن في البلاد الباردة التي صل لدرجة البرودة أحيانا إلي 50,35,30 تحت الصفر فيحدث أن الورق يقع كله، وتنظر الأشجار عبارة عن حطب أسود، وفي الربيع في أواخر مارس تبدأ براعم خضراء ونوع من اللون الأخضر الخفيف يسموه Line Green تنبت البراعم الخضراء الجميلة والواحد يكون مبسوط جدا أنه يري البراعم الجديدة الخضراء وحينئذ يحس الإنسان بالأمل، ويفهم معني الأمل، ويفهم معني الموت ومعني الحياة بعد الموت لأن الحياة بعد الموت ممكنة، نري الشجر مات ومع ذلك تدب فيه الحياة من جديد، وبدلا من الأوراق الصفراء الزائلة التي سقطت نبتت براعم جديدة.

هذه سياسة ربنا في الطبيعة...لماذا؟ حتي لا يعطل الورق الزابل البراعم الجديدة، فالشجرة لازم تهز ولابد أن تمر عليها هذه التجربة الأليمة، لكي تقع الأوراق الصفراء الذابلة لكي تعطي فرصة للبراعم الجديدة الخضراء والمحصلة بعد كل هذا أن الهزة العنيفة لم تضر الشجرة وإنما أفادتها.

فهنا إجابة علي السؤال الذي نسأله أحيانا لماذا الله يسمح بالتجارب والاضطهادات والآلام؟ لماذا يسمح بهذا؟ ثم يكون هناك سؤال أكبر من هذا، لماذا يترك بعض الشهداء يعذبوا ويأخذوا مدد طويلة من العذاب، مثلا مارجرجس أخذ 7 سنين, أي واحد فينا تمر عليه تجربة صغيرة يقول لماذا...؟ لماذا صنع الله ذلك، ويكون حزين ومتضايق من ربنا ويجدف علي الله، لكن نري واحد مثل مارجرجس استمر 7 سنوات، لماذا تركه ربنا يعذب....هذا سؤال؟ أو أبي سيفين أو الأمير تادرس أو الست دميانة أو غيرهم، كل هؤلاء السؤال يقوول لماذا ربنا تركهم؟ لماذا من الأول ربنا لم يساعدهم أو ينصرهم علي الأعداء؟ الإجابة علي هذا السؤال أن ربنا يعطي الفرصة للامتحان أوقات الاستشهاد، أوقات الامتحان هذه يظهر العنصر الطيب فرصته لثبات الإيمان. 

الكتاب المقدس يقول جملة مهمة، لابدأن يكون بينكم بدع ليكون المزكون ظاهرين، الذين تزكوا أي تطهروا بارزين, آباء الكنيسة الكبار العظماء ما الذي صنع عظمة هؤلاء؟ الآلام. لولا الآلام لما ظهرت عظمة هؤلاء الآباء الكبار، لما ظهر صبرهم، ولما ظهر عنصرهم القوي، ولما ظهر ثباتهم، ولما ظهر عنادهم في الحق، وهذه أمثلة ونماذج وأدلة علي المحبة للة وعلي الصمود والصبر وقوة الثبات وقوة الإرادة وقوة الإخلاص وعدم التزعزع وعدم التردد.

كل هذه الصفات كيف تبرز، كيف تظهر، كيف يتمرن الإنسان عليها؟ إلا إذا كانت هناك ظروف الآلام واضطهاد. فنحن كثيرا جدا نسمع من شعبنا هذا السؤال لماذا؟ لماذا يتركنا الله؟ لماذا لايمد يده وينقذنا؟ الله يصبر ويري ويرقب من السماء ويعرف من الثابت, من الذي يتزعزع؟ من الذي يصمد؟ من الذي تخونه قواه؟ من الذي يستمر ومن الذي يرجع؟ وهذه العملية تطهر الكنيسة من العناصر الضعيفة. وهي مؤلمة لأن سقوط الأوراق من الشجرة خسارة ثم أنه يلوث الأرض، ولكن هذه العملية مفيدة للشجرة، تطهر الشجرة من الأوراق الصفراء الضعيفة.

الكنيسة من وقت إلي آخر في حاجة إلي هذه الهزة لتطهيرها، لتطهيرها من العناصر الضعيفة، الله لكي يحفظ للكنيسة استمرارها وبقائها يعطي الفرصة لأن تتخلص الكنيسة من العناصر الضعيفة المعطلة، لكي تتنقي الشجرة وتصير سليمة وتحمل رسالتها إلي الأجيال الآتية، فالاضطهادات مفيدة، وفترات الاستشهاد مفيدة، من جهة لبيان الثبات والصمود، وبيان محبة الإنسان لله إن كان حقا يحبه من قلبه، هناك كثيرون يتبعوا الدين لأن تبعيتهم للدين تنفعهم، تنفعهم للدني، ويوجد آخرون يربحو، علي الأقل غير النفع المادي الذي عند بعض الناس في بعض المجالات، يكون هناك نفع أدبي، إن هذا الإنسان ينال كرامة أو ينال مدحا أو يمدح من الآخرين، فلان هذا رجل متدين أو إنسان متدين، هذه البنت متدينة، هذه تكسبهم شهرة وممكن يترتب عليها نوع آخر من الكسب من أي نوع، فنحن علي حساب المسيح نكسب، علي حساب الدين نكسب، هذه العناصر التي تستفيد من الدين عندما تأتي ساعة الشدة تسقط وتتخلي عن الدين وتتنكر للدين، فإذا هزت الشجرة وسقطت هذه الأوراق الضعيفة، فهذا خير للشجرة لكي تتخلص من هذه الأوراق الضعيفة حتي تبقي الشجرة وحتي تكون هناك فرصة للبراعم الجديدة.

وهذا ما قالوه بعض الآباءدماء الشهداء بذار الإيمان أي دم الشهداء يتحول إلي بذور تنبت منه نبت جديد، هذا ما لاحظناه علي مر العصور أن ثبات الشهداء ووقفتهم الشديدة، الأمانة لسيدهم بهر بها غير المؤمنين فآمنوا ويصبح هذا ضد ما أراده الحكام، أنهم يضطهدوا المسيحيين لكي يقل عدد المسيحيين وتتطهر البلاد منهم، فإذا بهذه الشهادة يولد مسيحيون جدد ومن أحسن طراز, لأن الشخص الذي يدخل المسيحية في أيام الاضطهاد يكون من العناصر الطيبة التي لم تأت للإيمان نتيجة أي إغراء مادي، إذن ما الذي دفعه أن يدخل المسيحية؟هي الفضيلة التي رآها متمثلة في هؤلاء الشهداء الأبرار، فتأثرت نفسه بصمودهم وصبرهم وجهادهم و فضيلتهم، فأراد أن يتمثل بهم، بهر بثباتهم فانجذب إلي المسيح عن طريقهم.إذن دماء الشهداء بذار الإيمان.

هنا نبين أولا أن الاضطهاد والاستشهاد لامفر منه ,وبعد ذلك هو مفيد لكيان الكنيسة، هزة عنيفة يترتب عليها أن تسقط بعض أوراقها الضعيفة، وإن كان هذا خسارة لكنه بالنسبة للشجرة فائدة ومكسب.

المتنيح الأنبا اغريغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمي

St-Takla.org Divider


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

عيد الشهداء



اعتنق‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المصريين‏ ‏الديانة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏عام‏63‏م‏, ‏وبدأوا‏ ‏يدخلون‏ ‏في‏ ‏الاضطهادات‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الرومان‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أشده‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تولي‏ ‏الإمبراطور‏ ‏ديوكليتان (دقلديانوس)‏ ‏الحكم‏ ‏عام‏284‏م‏,‏ وهو‏ ‏العام‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏لتقويم‏ ‏الشهداء‏, أول‏ ‏توت‏ ‏عام‏1724‏ش‏,‏ وظل‏ ‏التقويم‏ ‏المصري‏ ‏للشهداء‏ ‏هو‏ ‏التقويم‏ ‏الرسمي‏ ‏المعمول‏ ‏به‏ ‏في‏ ‏المصالح‏ ‏الحكومية‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أواخر‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏الخديوي‏ ‏إسماعيل‏ ‏عام‏1875(‏الموافق‏1591‏ش‏) ‏حيث‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏الخديوي‏ ‏باستعمال‏ ‏التقويم‏ ‏الإفرنجي‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رغبة‏ ‏الأجانب‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏صندوق‏ ‏الدين‏, ‏ومازال‏ ‏الفلاحون‏ ‏يعتمدون‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزراعة‏. ‏لذا‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏تصلي‏ ‏بالطقس‏ ‏الفرايحي‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏خدماتها‏ ‏من‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏النيروز‏ ‏أول‏ ‏توت‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏السابع‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏تذكار‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏المجيد‏, ‏تكريما‏ ‏وتمجيدا‏ ‏لشهداء‏ ‏الكنيسة‏.‏

St-Takla.org Divider
ماذا‏ ‏قالوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الشهداء‏:-‏

‏*‏القديس‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏ذهبي‏ ‏الفم‏:‏ إن‏ ‏شهادة‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏عظة‏ ‏للإنسان‏ ‏المسيحي‏,‏ وعون‏ ‏للكنيسة‏,‏ وتثبيت‏ ‏للإيمان‏ ‏المسيحي‏.‏

*‏القديس‏ ‏مكسيموس‏:‏ إن‏ ‏أسلافنا‏ ‏أوصونا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نلصق‏ ‏أجسادنا‏ ‏بعظام‏ ‏الشهداء‏, ‏حتي‏ ‏حينما‏ ‏يشرق‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏يرفع‏ ‏عنا‏ ‏ضمنا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏فينا‏ ‏من‏ ‏ظلام‏.‏

‏*‏القديس‏ ‏أغسطينوس‏:‏ إن‏ ‏استطاع‏ ‏العدو‏ ‏قتل‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏فهو‏ ‏عاجز‏ ‏عن‏ ‏منعه‏ ‏من‏ ‏القيامة‏.‏

‏* ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏شنودة‏ ‏الثالث‏:‏ كثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏يعطون‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏من‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏جميعا‏, ‏فالبعض‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏جزءا‏ ‏من‏ ‏ماله‏ ‏والآخر‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ماله‏, ‏لكن‏ ‏أعظمهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏بحب‏, ‏مثلما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏مخلصنا‏ ‏الصالح: ليس‏ ‏حب‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يبذل‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أحبائه ‏(‏أنجيل يوحنا ‏15:13).‏

‏*‏المؤرخ‏ ‏شاف ‏Schaff:‏ لو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏شهداء‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏وضعوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏كفة‏ ‏ميزان‏ ‏وشهداء‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكفة‏ ‏الأخري‏, ‏لرجحت‏ ‏كفة‏ ‏المصريين‏.

‏*‏المستشار‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏الراحل‏ ‏زكي‏ ‏شنودة‏ ‏مدير‏ ‏معهد‏ ‏الدراسات‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتابه الشهداء‏:‏ أصبح‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏وسيلة‏ ‏من‏ ‏وسائل‏ ‏التبشير‏ ‏بالسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏ والإيمان‏ ‏به‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الوثنيين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إختلاف‏ ‏درجاتهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏ملوك‏ ‏وأمراء‏ ‏وولاة‏ ‏ووزراء‏ ‏وضباط‏ ‏وعلماء‏ ‏وفلاسفة‏ ‏ومؤرخين‏..‏

المراجع

‏*‏المصريون‏ ‏أول‏ ‏من‏ ‏عرف‏ ‏القانون: د‏.‏إبراهيم‏ ‏فهمي‏.‏
‏*‏الشهداء: المستشار‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏زكي‏ ‏شنودة‏.‏
الاستشهاد‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيحية: للمتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏يوأنس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏الغربية‏.‏
‏*‏مجلة مدارس‏ ‏الأحد: السنة ‏60 ‏العدد ‏8.‏
‏*‏مجلة عذارء‏ ‏الزيتون: العدد ‏6.‏

د. مكاري أرمانيوس

http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...-or-Nairoz-or-Nairuz_08-Eed-El-Shohada2_.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الإستشهاد المسيحي و مجد الشهداء



قصة الاستشهاد فى تاريخ الكنيسة المبكر، هي قصة المسيحية المبكرة وانتشارها عبر الزمان وفي كل مكان حية مضيئة الطريق، طريق الملكوت بنور الايمان الحقيقى الذي وهبه الرب لنا لا عن استحقاق بل بحبه الفائق الذي تجلى على الصليب، إذ قدم ذاته ذبيحة كفارية عن العالم، لكى يهب الخلاص والحياة الأبدية لكل الذين يؤمنون به ويريدون أن يحيوا حياة القداسة الحقيقية سائرين على طريق الملكوت في جهاد مستمر طول الحياة. أعمالهم مضيئة أمام عيوننا وثمار فضائلهم نتذوقها، فنذوق طعم الأبدية.

لهم الأكاليل المعدة في السماء، أكاليل الاستشهاد وأكاليل الغلبة والعفة والخدمة، وأكاليل البذل والعطاء والشهادة للمسيح الذي أحبنا وبذل ذاته لأجلنا لكى يحضرنا قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة.

الاستشهاد المسيحى بنتائجه هو برهان عملى على صحة قول السيد المسيح له المجد: " إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتمت فهي تبقى وحدها. ولكن إن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير. " (إنجيل يوحنا 12: 24)..

ويقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد: [ها أنت تستطيع أن ترى بوضوح أنه حينما تقطع رؤوسنا ونُصلب، ونلقى للوحوش المفترسة، ونقيد بالسلاسل، ونلقى في النار، وكل أنواع التعذيب، أننا لا نترك إيماننا. بل بقدر ما نعاقب بهذه الضيقات، بقدر ما ينضم مسيحيون أكثر إلى الايمان باسم يسوع المسيح.

إن الكرام يقطع أغصان الكرمة التي تحمل ثماراً، حتى تنمو أغصان أخرى. وهذا يصيرها أكثر حيوية وأكثر اثماراً. وهذا ما يحدث معنا. فالكرمة التي غرست بواسطة الله مخلصنا يسوع المسيح هو شعبه].

لقد آمن كثيرون بسبب آلام الشهداء وموتهم، بما صاحب استشهادهم من معجزات، وما أظهروه من ثبات واحتمال وصبر وليس من المبالغة في شئ إن قلنا أن الايمان المسيحى انتشر في العالم كله باستشهاد القديسين، أكثر مما انتشر بوعظ المبشرين وتعليمهم... فدماء الشهداء روت بذار الإيمان فنما الايمان وأتى بثمار كثيرة لحساب ملكوت الله.

لقد كسب المؤمنون المسيحيون الأوائل نفوساً كثيرة. ونالوا هذا الكسب بموتهم أكثر مما نالوه بحياتهم أو معجزاتهم...والشهداء قدموا برهاناً عملياً على صدق تعاليم المسيحية وفضائلها...وكما تختبر المعادن بالنار، كذلك تختبر الفضائل بالآلام والضيقات... (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وكانت الاضطهادات العنيفة التي قاستها المسيحية، برهاناً على أصالة فضائلها.

لقد أثبت الاستشهاد أصالة الفضائل التي علمت بها المسيحية، متجسدة في أشخاص المعترفين والشهداء، الذي لم تقوى آلامهم المبرحة على تحويلهم عن الفضيلة وسموها في شتى صورها...

ويقول يوسابيوس المؤرخ الكنسى الذىعاش وسط الاضطهادات بخصوص عفة وطهارة العذارى والنساء: [لم يكن النساء أقل من الرجال بسالة في الدفاع عن تعاليم الكلمة الإلهية، إذ اشتركن في النضال مع الرجال. ونلن معهم نصيباً متساوياً من الأكاليل من أجل الفضيلة. وعندما كانوا يجروهن لأغراض دنسة، كن يفضلن تسليم حياتهن للموت عن تسليم أجسادهن للنجاسة] !!

والسؤال الذي يطرح أمامنا، ما الذي دفع المسيحيين لاحتمال أهوال العذابات التى تصيب الإنسان بالهلع لمجرد سماعها ؟!

الاجابة على هذا السؤال الذي يبدو غريباً على أذهاننا وعلى مفهومنا ما يلى:

St-Takla.org Divider
[1] قدمت المسيحية مفهوماً جديداً للألم...

لم يعد الألم أمراً يتعلق بالجسد، لكن غدا له مفهوم روحى يرتبط بالحب – محبة المسيح !! ونحن نرى الحب في شخص المسيح يسعى نحو الألم ليستخلص من براثنه من اقتنصهم، ويحرر من سلطانه من أذلهم...

لقد تغيرت مذاقة الألم، وأصبح صليب الألم شعار المجد والغلبة والنصرة، بل الواسطة إليها... 

فى المسيحية ننظر إلى الصليب على أنه علامة الحب الذي غلب الموت وقهر الهاوية، واستهان بالخزى والعار والألم !!.

لقد أصبح احتمال الألم من أجل المسيح هبة روحية... " لأنه قد وُهب لكم لأجل المسيح لا أن تؤمنوا به فقط بل أيضاً أن تتألموا لأجله." (رسالة فيلبي 1: 29).

وهكذا تبدلت صورة الألم ومذاقته فارتفع إلى مستوى الهبة الروحية !!. وأصبح شركة مع الرب في آلامه:

" ان كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد أيضاً معه " (رساله روميه 8: 17)... " لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته. " (فى3: 10)

وإذا كانت المسيحية هي الحب، فالموت في سبيلها هو قمة الحب والبذل بحسب تعبير اكليمنضس الاسكندرى: [الاستشهاد ليس مجرد سفك دم، ولا هو مجرد اعتراف شفهى بالسيد المسيح، لكنه ممارسة كمال الحب].

St-Takla.org Divider
[2] علمت المسيحية أن الإنسان مخلوق سماوى:

السماء بالنسبة للإنسان هي الهدف الأسمى، والغرض المقدس، هي كل شئ بالنسبة له، هى الكنز الحقيقى الذي يطلبه ويقتنيه.

هى وطنه الأصلى ومستقرة النهائى. هي الوجود الدائم مع الله.

فبداية الإنسان يوم خُلق كانت في السماء، وسوف تكون فيها نهايته حينما يعود إليها... ومن هنا أحس الإنسان بغربته في العالم. هذا العالم الفانى الذي سوف يمضى وشهوته معه.

وجعل كل أشواقه أن يعود إلى وطنه الأول السماء.. وأكدت أسفار العهد الجديد هذه الحقيقة...

فيذكر معلمنا بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى العبرانيين قائلاً: " في الايمان مات هؤلاء أجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها وحيوها وأقروا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على الأرض." (عبرانيين 11: 23).

ويكتب إلى أهل كورنثوس... "فإذا نحن واثقون كل حين وعالمون أننا ونحن مستوطنون في الجسد فنحن متغربون عن الرب... فنثق ونسر بالأولى أن نتغرب عن الجسد ونستوطن عند الرب." (2كو5: 6،.

St-Takla.org Divider
[3] وعلمت المسيحية أن الإنسان المؤمن يجب أن تكون أشواقه نحو السماء

ويكتب معلمنا بولس إلى أهل كولوسى مشجعاً إياهم بقوله: " من أجل الرجاء الموضوع لكم في السموات " (كو1: 5)...

وفى هذا المعنى يكتب بولس الرسول قائلاً: " فإن سيرتنا في السموات التي منها أيضاً ننتظر مخلصاً هو الرب يسوع المسيح " (فى3: 20).

ويقول لأهل كولوسى: " اطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله. اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض " (كولوسى 3: 1،2)..

وانطلاقاً من هذا المفهوم أن الإنسان مخلوق سمائى، وأن أباه في السماء، فإنه في صلواته يناجى الله في السماء، ويقدم صدقاته عالماً أنه يكنز في السماء (مت19،20). ويتشفع بالملائكة، و القديسين الذين انطلقوا إلى السماء..

بل وأكثر من هذا أن نفسه سوف تزف إلى العرس السمائى.. وبسبب كل هذه الأحاسيس والمفاهيم المقدسة كانت معنويات المعترفين والشهداء عالية جداً في السجون.

كان غرض الأباطرة والملوك والحكام والوثنيين من سجن المعترفين المسيحيين، هو تحطيم شجاعتهم واضعاف روحهم المعنوية. لكن على العكس، كان حبس المعترفين وتعذيبهم سبباً في اعلاء شجاعتهم.

إنه أمر خارج حدود المنطق، وفائق لطبيعة البشر المألوفة، ان الأحزان تنشئ أفراحاً، والضيقات تولد تعزيات... لكنها المسيحية بمفاعيل النعمة الإلهية – بعمل الروح القدس في المؤمنين هي التي تفعل ذلك... فبعض شهداء قرطاجنة – بعد أن وصفوا أهوال السجن – قالوا: [ إننا لم نخشى ظلام المكان. فلقد أضاء السجن الموحش ضياء روحانى. ولقد كان الإيمان والمحبة كالنهار يفيضان علينا ضوءاً أبيضاً ]... أما أسباب ذلك فكانت:

1) المعونة الإلهية التي وعد الله بها جميع الذين يضطهدون من أجل اسمه. (أنجيل لوقا 21: 12-19).

2) التطلع بإيمان إلى المجد العظيم الذي ينتظرهم، وأن المسيح له المجد سيمسح كل دمعة من عيونهم (سفر رؤيا يوحنا 21: 4).

3) تعاطف الكنيسة – بكل أعضاءها كجسد واحد – معهم، سواء بالصلوات التي ترفع لأجلهم أو العناية بالاهتمامات المادية واحتياجات أسرهم.

4) الرؤى المجيدة التي كانت تعلن لهم، وأن لها أعظم الأثر في تشجيعهم. وأصبح السجن في نظرهم باباً للسماء !!.

هكذا كان المعترفون في السجون تفيض نفوسهم سلاماً... كانوا يتعجلون موعد محاكمتهم – لا احتمالاً للأفراج عنهم، بل لأنهم بوقفتهم أمام الحكام، يشعرون أنهم يشاركون الرب يسوع في وقفة محاكمته أمام بيلاطس البنطى..

وتتجلى هذه الروح المعنوية العالية، والشجاعة المسيحية في الحوار الذي جرى بينهم وبين قضاتهم...

لم يكن للمتهمين الذين يتمسكون بالايمان المسيحى سوى رد واحد يجيبون به، ظل يُسمع قرابة ثلاثة قرون في ساحات القضاء بأنحاء الامبراطورية...

St-Takla.org Divider

أما هذا الرد فهو [ أنا مسيحى Christian us Sum ] أما صيحة الشعب الهائج التي كانت تعقب هذا الاعتراف فهو [الموت للمسيحى]..

كان المتهم لا يجيب عن وضعه الاجتماعى في العالم، لأن الأمور الأرضية كانت تافهة القيمة في نظره. حتى لو أراد القاضى أن يعرف ما إذا كان عبداً أو حراً، وهو موضوع كان على جانب كبير من الأهمية في تلك الأزمنة، فإنه ما كان يهتم بالاجابة... لأن كل فكره كان مركزاً فى الاهتمام بالانطلاق من هذا العالم الحاضر ليفرح بالاكليل المعد له من قبل الرب والميراث الأبدى. لينضم إلى كل الذين سبقوه من الشهداء والقديسين ليحيا معهم حياة التسبيح الدائم في الفردوس.

إن الشهداء قبلوا الآلام، لا للآلام في حد ذاتها ولكن لأنها علامة الشركة الحقيقية التي تربطهم بالسيد المسيح له المجد الذي قبل الآلام لأجلنا ليهبنا الحياة الأبدية.

إن سحابة الشهداء مازالت مضيئة في الكنيسة إلى يومنا هذا، وهم يتشفعون أمام المسيح لأجل اخوتهم إلى أن يكمل العبيد رفقائهم.

الأنبا ياكوبوس

أسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح

St-Takla.org Divider


http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...Nairoz-or-Nairuz_09-Christian-Martyrdom_.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

عيد النيروز.. ذكرى الشهداء



في الحادي عشر من سبتمبر هذا العام يبدأ العام القبطي الجديد للشهداء الأطهار، وهو اليوم الأول من شهر (توت) نسبه الي العلامه الفلكي الأول الذي وضع التقويم المصري القديم الذي أنفرد به المصريين فتره طويله من الزمن قبل أي تقويم آخر عرفه العالم بعد ذلك شرقا وغربا. وتقديرا من المصريين القدماء لهذا العلامه رفعوه الي مصاف الألهه، وصار (توت) هو اله القلم والحكمه والمعرفه. فهو الذي اخترع الأحرف الهيروغليفيه التي بدأت بها الحضاره المصريه لذلك خلدوا أسمه علي أول شهور السنه المصريه والقبطيه. وهو إنسان مصري نابغه ولد في قريه منتوت التي ما تزال موجوده وتتبع مركز ابو قرقاص محافظه المنيا بصعيد مصر بنفس اسمها القديم. ومنتوت كلمه قبطيه معناها مكان توت وموطن توت. كانت نشأه التقويم المصري القبطي في سنه 4241 قبل الميلاد أي في القرن الثالث والأربعين قبل الميلاد عندما رصد المصريون القدماء نجم الشعره اليمانيه وحسبوا الفتره بين ظهوره مرتين وقسموها الي ثلاث فصول كبيره (الفيضان والبذار والحصاد) ثم الي أثني عشر شهر كل شهر منها ثلاثون يوما وأضافوا المده الباقيه وهي خمسه أيام وربع وجعلوها شهر أسموه بالشهر الصغير وسارت السنه القبطيه 365 يوما في السنه البسيطه و366 يوما في السنه الكبيسه. وقد أحترم الفلاح المصري هذا التقويم نظرا لمطابقته للمواسم الزراعيه ولا يزال يتبعه الي اليوم.


في اواخر القرن الثالث تولي دقلديانوس أمور الأمبراطوريه الرومانيه وكان شخصا غير سوي في بنيانه النفسي. لقد كان في صباه راعيا للأغنام بمدينه بتوليمايس (جرجا) وكان يدعي قبلا (اغرابيدا) وقد خصته الطبيعه بمواهب فطريه ممتازه جعلته مرموق الجانب. ومما اشتهر به في صباه انه كان يجيد العزف علي الناي الي حد بعيد فكان حين يرعي الأغنام ترقص الأغنام طربا لنغماته. وأستمر (أغرابيدا) راعيا الي ان قامت الحرب بين الأمبراطور نوميريان وبين الفرس. وكان الفرس في ذلك الوقت اقوياء مما جعل الأمبراطور نوميريان يجمع جيشا قويا من الأقطار الخاضعه للنسر الروماني. وكان (اغرابيدا) ممن انتظموا في سلك هذا الجيش. وهنا تفتقت مواهبه واظهر من ضروب البساله والذكاء ما جعله موضع الأعجاب. وأستهوته الحياه العسكريه وفتحت امامه افاقا جديده وأبتدأ يرتقي سلم المجد.

وتشاء الظروف أن أبنه الأمبراطور نوميريان الكبري اعجبت بنغماته وانبهرت بمنظره، فاختارته زوجا لها. وهكذا أصبح (أغرابيدا) الذي كان راعيا للأغنام صهرا لأمبراطور روما سيده العالم في هذا الوقت. وهكذا ظل هذا النجم يلمع الي ان تألق بعد وفاه الأمبراطور (نوميريان) فنودي به حاكما في نيقوميديا سنه 284 وتقلد أرفع مناصب الأمبراطوريه وأنفرد بحكم الشرق بعد أن أتخذ مدينه انطاكيه عاصمه له. وأبتدأ ديوكلتيانوس (دقلديانوس) وهي اسماؤه التي عرف بها بعد ذلك يحكم الشرق بيد من حديد ووجه جهوده كلها لأستئصال المسيحيه من بلاده ووضع تخطيطا محكما يقوم علي قتل رجال الدين ـ هدم الكنائس ـ أحراق الكتب المقدسه ـ طرد المسيحيين من الوظائف الحكوميه وأباحه دمائهم. وقد نال القبط في مصر من هذا الأضطهاد أعنفه لأن دقلديانوس كان يري أن اساس العمق الديني المسيحي كان في مصر. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). لذلك جاء بنفسه وأقسم بالهته أنه لن يكف عن ذبح المسيحيين بيده حتي يصل الدم المراق من المسيحيين الي ركبه حصانه. وشرع الأمبراطور يقتل بسيفه المسيحيين وهو ممتط صهوه حصانه بيده، وحدث أن كبا الجواد فوقع علي الأرض فلحقت الدماء المسفوكه علي الأرض ركبتي الحصان وكان الأمبراطور قد تعب من ذبح المسيحيين وترك السيف في يده جرحا فأعتبر نفسه أنه قد وفي بنذره للألهه فكف عن ذبح المسيحيين! وقد أحصي عدد القتلي فقيل أنه بلغ 840 الف شهيد.

ونظرا لفداحه ما تحمله المسيحيون في عهد هذا الأمبراطور فقد أرخوا لسنه 284 ميلاديه. وهي السنه التي أعتلي فيها الأمبراطور ديوقلديانوس عرش الأمبراطوريه. لذلك فأن التاريخ القبطي ينقص عن التاريخ الميلادي بمقدار 284 سنه وصار التاريخ القبطي أبتداء من هذا التاريخ يسمي تاريخ الشهداء الأطهار. وقد عرفت الكنيسه القبطيه بأنها كنيسه الشهداء. وقال المؤرخين أن عدد الشهداء الذين استشهدوا من مصر فاق عدد الشهداء المسيحيين في كل العالم. وقد جري المثل الشهير أن دم الشهداء كان هو بذار الكنيسه. لقد عذبهم بكل انواع العذاب. تاره بالحرق , وتاره بالجلد , وأخري بتقطيع الأعضاء. ومن أراحه منهم فبالسيف. الا ان الله لم يترك هذا الطاغيه بل أنتقم منه أنتقاما مروعا حيث أصيب بمس من الجنون في أواخر أيام حياته ثم نفي الي جزيره تكثر فيها الغابات كان يقطنها جماعه من الأقباط الذين فروا من وجهه والتجأوا اليها خوفا من طغيانه. الا أنهم عندما رأوا ما وصل اليه من حاله سيئه. نسوا كل شيء وأحسنوا اليه عملا بقول السيد المسيح (أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا الي مبغضيكم) فتفانوا في خدمته وأظهروا له من الوان العطف والموده ما جعله يسترد عقله. فكتب الي مجلس شيوخ روما يطلب منهم اطلاق سراحه واعادته الي عرشه ولكنهم رفضوا طلبه فرجعت له لوثه الجنون وزاد عليها فقدانه لبصره. وظل يعاني أمر الآلام حتي قضي نحبه في تلك الجزيره عام 305 م. هذا هو تاريخ دقلديانوس الرجل الذي أرتفع من الحضيض الي القمه. ولكنها كانت قمه من الثلج لم تلبث ان ذابت أمام حراره شمس البر. وهذه لمحه عن عيد النيرور في ذكري النيروز عيد الشهداء وكل عام و مصرنا الغالية بخير.

الأنبا غريغوريوس / القمص مرقس عزيز

St-Takla.org Divider


http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...ruz_10-Eid-El-Nayrooz-Zekra-El-Shohada2_.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

فلنضيء الشموع أمام صور الشهداء



من بركة الله علي البشر أنه منحهم أعياداً.. فقد ورد في سفر اللاويين قائمة بأعياد كثيرة (لا 23). وجعل هذه الأعياد أيام فرح ومحافل مقدسة.. عملاً من الأعمال لا يعملون فيها. إنها أيام تفرغ للرب واعتكاف (لا 23: 36)، يقدمون فيها وقوداً للرب، وقرابين، وذبائح ومحرقات.. ويقدمون عطاياهم ونذورهم.. إن الله يريد لأولاده أن يفرحوا، ولكن فرحاً مقدساً. لذلك عندما خلق الله الإنسان، خلقه في جنة، لكي يحيا في فرح.. وكذلك في الأبدية، سيجعله أيضاً في فرح، في النعيم الأبدي.. وعلي الأرض أيضاً، يقول الكتاب "أفرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً أفرحوا" (رسالة فيلبي 4:4). وجعله اولى ثمار الروح "محبة وفرح وسلام" (رسالة غلاطية 5: 22).. ووضع للمؤمنين أعياداً للفرح، تكون محافل مقدسة.. وجعل الرب هذه الأعياد أيام راحة، وأيام تلاقٍ. يتفرغون فيها من تعب العالم ومشاغله ومشاقه، ويلتقون معاً في محافل، في شعور بالمودة والارتباط. وكانت الراحة أول ما وهبه الله للناس بعد الخليقة.. فيقدسون يوماً للرب، أي يخصصونه له، ويصبح يوماً للراحة والعبادة (لاويين 23: 1 –3). وجعل الرب الأعياد مصحوبة بذكريات هامة ومقدسة. وفي العهد الجديد منحنا الرب أيضاً أعياداً لكل منها ذكرياته. ومن الصالح للإنسان أن يتذكر تلك المناسبات. فنذكر ميلاد السيد الذي كان بداية لقصة الخلاص، ونذكر ما فيه من حب، ومن تواضع وإخلاء للذات.. وأعطتنا الكنيسة أن نعيد في عيد الغطاس. فنذكر المعمودية وأهميتها، ونذكر معمودية التوبة. كما نذكر الظهور الإلهي وعقيدة التثليث، ونذكر أيضاً يوحنا المعمدان. وتشبع نفوسنا بالذكريات المقدسة، ونأخذ ما فيها من معانٍ روحية ومن عظات، ومن قدوة صالحة لنفوسنا. ولو نسينا كل هذه الذكريات، لخسرنا الكثير. فهي ليست أياماً للفرح العالمي، وللهو، ولمجرد الإفطار وتغيير الطعام، والفرح مع أصحابنا بمستوى علماني!! كلا، إنما نتذكر باستمرار أن الأعياد أيام مقدسة.




اليوم هو عيد النيروز (رأس السنه القبطيه) ذكري شهداء الأيمان. وفي هذه الذكري العطره تضاء الشموع بصفه خاصه امام ايقونات الشهداء والقديسين. حقا تضاء كل يوم. ولكننا اليوم نتأمل في ذكراهم. حين نوقد الشموع أمام صورة العذراء والشهداء والقديسين نأخذ من الشمعة ما يذكرنا بهم؛ إذ أن الشمعة تحترق لكي تنير للآخرين وتذوب وقد تنصهر لكي يظهر ضؤها في غسق الدجي. والعذراء والشهداء والقديسون احترقوا وأحرقوا ذواتهم لكي ينيروا لنا الطريق، فهذا الطقس هو لتكريم سيرة هؤلاء الشهداء والقديسين. ويذكر تاريخ الباباوات عن البابا سرجيوس الأول انه في يوم 2 فبراير سنة 687 م رتب عيدا للقديس سمعان الشيخ وكانت تقدم فيه الشموع بكثرة حتى سمي بعد ذلك بعيد الشموع. ومما يلفت نظر العابد في عبادته أن الشموع تضاء ليس في الليل بل في النهار وتستخدم في وسط الأنوار الكثيرة الكهربائية وكان معروفا في الطقس الكنسي قديما أنه أثناء أيقاد الشموع والقناديل كانت تقال صلوات خاصة مثل "اجعل أيها الرب ظلمتى نورا"، و"الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف".. و"أنر عيني لئلا أنام نوم الموت".

إن الشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة السيد المسيح تعلن أنه نور العالم، والشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة العذراء تعلن أن هذه هي أم النور، والشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة القديس والشهيد تعلن أن هذا هو السراج المنير الموضوع على المنارة في أعلي البيت لكي يضئ لكل من فيه. فنحن نوقد الشموع كعلامة رمزية لإشعالنا بغيرة قداستهم وحبهم وتقديم أية ملموسة من آيات التكريم والوفاء والتسبيح الصامت والشكر على ما يقدمونه نحونا أمام المنبر السماوي.

حسن ان نوقد الشموع أمام الأيقونات لكن يجب أن يكون ذلك مقترنا بغيرة القلب واشتعاله بالقداسة كالشمعة التي تلتهب لتضئ فتقدم الشموع أمام الأيقونات توسلا أن تكون حياتنا منيرة متشبهين بالعذارى الحكيمات ذوات المصابيح المضيئة ومتممين وصية الرب أن تكون سرجنا موقدة لتحفزنا على الصلاة والسهر. وحينما أثبت الشمعة في موضعها فستظل تشتعل وتضئ. أود من كل نفسي أن أدوم هكذا منيراً لمن حولي. هذا هو شعوري حينما أقدم شمعة واثقاً حتما أنني سأنال نعمة ومعونة بشفاعة هؤلاء القديسين. وهناك العديد من القيم الروحية في الشمعة فهي تعطينا فكرة عن نور المعرفة والمواهب الإلهية التي تأتينا من فوق "لتكن أحقاءوكم ممنطقة وسرجكم موقدة". (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وكما أن الشمعة مادة كثيفة ليست من طبيعتها إعطاء نور لكنها عندما تتلامس مع النار تضئ وتستمر مضيئة كذلك القديسون فهم نور العالم، يستمدون نورهم من شمس البر فكلما اقترب الإنسان من فاديه الذي هو شمس البر أضاء كموسى. وكلما كان الوسط ظلاما ظهر فيه نور الشمعة بقوة أكثر مهما كانت الشمعة صغيرة وينتفع بنورها الكثيرون، وهكذا القديسون في وسط ظلام هذا العالم يضيئون كالكواكب في ملكوت أبيهم. وكما ان الحرارة تذيب الشمعة الا انها تقسي الطين.. هكذا يكون تلين قلب الإنسان الروحى وتصلب قلب الشرير. كما ان الشمعة مضيئة ومحرقة فكما تضئ قد تحرق.. والقديسون أيضاً يقدمون القدوة الصالحة لنا ولكنهم سيشهدون على دينونتنا. وتعطينا الشمعة مثلا في الجهاد حتى النهاية.

و في الشمعة معني التضحية بالنفس لأجل الآخرين فالقديسون يضحون بالنفس والنفيس فهم نور العالم وهم ملح الأرض والملح يذوب ليعطى طعما وملوحة للآخرين. والكنيسة إذ تضع الشموع أمام الأيقونات المقدسة وذخائر القديسين لأنهم بمثابة أنوار تضئ الطريق للكنيسة المجاهدة ونجوم تتألق في سماء المجد.

القمص مرقس عزيز

كاهن كنيسة المعلقة، مصر القديمة - سابقاً

http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...or-Nairuz_12-Lit-Lights-on-Saints-Icons_.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

العام القبطي



ونحن في أوائل العام القبطي محتاجين في الجهاد بتاعنا أن نتشبه بالشهداء والقديسين في جهادهم القوي اللي استحقوا أن ينالوا أكاليل النصرة وأكاليل الغلبة..

زي ما بنسمع ربنا بيقول لملائكة الكنائس السبعة في سفر الرؤيا .. من يغلب .. يأخذ .. مكافأة .. تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد اكليلك ... كل واحد ربنا مجهز له إكليل أيضاً تقول مع معلمنا بولس الرسول "مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في".. هذا الكلام يستمر معك من لحظة المعمودية إلي أن تفارق نفسك هذا العالم الإنسان يطلع من المعمودية إنسان جديد وولادة جديدة فالمفروض الإنسان المسيحي يحيا هذه الحياة الجديدة كل يوم..

يا ليتنا يا أحبائي ونحن نستقبل العام الجديد أن ننظم وقتنا وأن نعطي وقتاً لنشبع من الكتاب المقدس.. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فيه ناس علشان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس كله ولو مرة في السنة يقرأ ثلاثة أو أربعة إصحاحات من العهد القديم وإصحاح أو اثنين من العهد الجديد .. وسمعت عن أناس علمانيين عاديين بتقرأ الكتاب المقدس مرتين في السنة في الأربعين المقدسة مرة ومرة أخرى على مدار السنة بيشبع من كلمة الله وأيضاً الإنسان يكون أمين مع ربنا في كل شئ .. أمين في العشور في الوقت أو الفلوس أو في أي شئ . ويضع قدامه الآية بتاعت "مغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الآخذ". 

ربنا يبارك حياتنا ويعطينا الغيرة المقدسة اللي نجاهد بها جهاداً حسناً من أول السنة إلي آخرها علشان نشعر بربنا يقول لنا عيني عليكم من أول السنة إلي آخرها.

لألهنا كل المجد والكرامة من الآن وإلي الأبد آمين.

الأنبا ديميتريوس

http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...-or-Nairoz-or-Nairuz_13-The-Coptic-Year_.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ترانيم النيروز :
احكى يا تاريخ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMg_IdUYuaA&feature=player_embedded










=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

عيد النيروز

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnpre5UgjIY&feature=player_embedded








=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

قصيدة أبطال - لقداسة البابا


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9UGOv84aYA&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

قصيدة قم حطم الشيطان للبابا شنودة



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK_oGMALQ4E&feature=player_embedded







=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

كم قسى الظلم عليكى





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP82DIZqfY8&feature=player_embedded






=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة كنيستى القبطية


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbCi-li9z_4&feature=player_embedded



=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة كنيستى كنيستى كنيستى هى بيتى.wmv


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwg36Ta7zTI&feature=player_embedded






=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

يا كنيستي كل ما فيكي



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvW0mxnYpf4&feature=player_embedded


=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ياكنيستنا يامجيدة



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYWKSQ-PEbY&feature=player_embedded




=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة كنيستى ارجو لكى



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRR9mY6CZw4&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

دوبي دوبي فينا


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvpAxe1vyx4&feature=player_embedded





=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة من كل الامم 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7sjmxykULo&feature=player_embedded







=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ترنيمة أعروس الفادي القبطية



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dcn4dXJ9eQ&feature=player_embedded






=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

العصر الحديث مملوء شهداء لا ننسى على سبيل الحصر 6 شباب نجع حمادى ليله عيد 7 يناير 2010 وكنيسه القديسين والكشح



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pITjWydbzzI&feature=player_embedded




=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شهداء كنيسه القديسين



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC_2aHJLl6c&feature=related


=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الى هنا اعاننا الله
اصلى ان يكون هذا الملف سبب بركه لكل من يتصفحه 
صلواتكم
asmicheal


----------

